#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-25
<user_> If I download ubuntu mate alpha...do the packages get updated via apt? Or do I need to re install daily builds?
<randall> I imagine apt would update it to the stable release, but I never tried it
<ducky__> l
<ducky__> hey
<alkisg> Hi
<ducky__> awsome
<alkisg> stunning
<ducky__> what?
<alkisg> I don't know... what is awesome?
<ducky__> i can see people here
<ducky__> its awesome
<ducky__> so how do u know who is talking to u?
<alkisg> It's also stunning! :)
<alkisg> In general, it's an open chat
<alkisg> But if you want to talk to someone specific, you prefix the line with his name
<alkisg> ducky__: got it?
<alkisg> (that's du and tab for autocomplete)
<lenovo_lover> Thanks for waking me up ducky!
<ducky__>  yep
<ducky__> so we talk here just for fun?
<alkisg> No, only for ubuntu-mate support
<alkisg> There are other channels for generic chat, but I don't know them
<lenovo_lover> ##linux
<ducky__> all over the world?
<lenovo_lover> IRC channels are all over the world
<lenovo_lover> What kind of hardware are we running Ubuntu-MATE on?
<madsa> lenovo_lover, my guess if you're running a lenovo ;)
<lenovo_lover> Panasonic Toughbook actually :P
<madsa> I've got an ASUS UX305CA, it's really nice
<madsa> Intel m3 processor, 8GB RAM, 256GB Micron SSD
<lenovo_lover> That thing is pretty thin. What are you getting for battery life?  Mate vs other DE?
<madsa> Running MATE, but have to run it at 1920x1080 resolution since MATE doesn't have proper hidpi support
<madsa> it's actually a QHD (3200x1800) touchscreen
<madsa> battery life I get about 6-8 hours
<lenovo_lover> Well that beats my 1024x768
<madsa> yeah, it's thin, about the same size as a macbook air as well
<madsa> though way cheaper (only 700 USD)
<lenovo_lover> I have a Thinkpad T450s as well, but I'm likely selling that soon.
<madsa> too bad, that's a nice laptop
<lenovo_lover> It's great, but I enjoy the 4:3 aspect screen, as well as the novelty factor of my current machine
<lenovo_lover> The screen is marvelous on the T450s though.  100% rgba and the blacks are great.
<lenovo_lover> I like native res over scaling, so 1920x1080 is perfect for readability on a 14" screen
<lenovo_lover> http://imgur.com/a/xHmfv#dVhw1Y4
<madsa> sweet rig, I like it
<madsa> you could drop it down a flight of stairs and it would still boot I bet
<lenovo_lover> Thanks :)  And yeah, I've seen them sustain more abuse than that and come out fine.
<lenovo_lover> I just came back to Mate after a 5 year haitus with GNOME
<lenovo_lover> Feels just like where I left off with Ubuntu 10.10 I think.  Fast, and extremely functional.  I'm glad to see that there a lot of people interested in it.
<madsa> yeah, but it seems like they need more devs
<lenovo_lover> If I were a dev I would love to volunteer my time.
<lenovo_lover> Hopefully after the GTK3 port, they will be freed up for feature enhancements.
<madsa> yeah, agreed
<ouroumov> hm?
<ouroumov> What feature are you discussing? =)
<lenovo_lover> I see there are several requested features on the dev board, such as batch file rename in caja, etc.
<madsa> are you looking at the roadmap?
<lenovo_lover> It's not on the roadmap, but in the requests section I think
<lenovo_lover> It's 2am in Houston and I have to get some sleep. gnite everyone
<madsa> later
<javier_> hi im spanish and my english is not well could you tell me a spanish char please? thanks
<maximus> Welcome it shows that i have Ubuntumate 16.04 but there is 16.04.1.
<maximus> Caja shows all the hdds but will be better to hide some of them like in KDE or XFCE
<awol_> hello just exploring
<awol_> bye
<mate|31732> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew how to disable the weird 3d effect that system sounds have?
<mate|31732> That is, sounds seem to change their balance depending on where the window is. For example, if the window is on the left half of the screen, sounds play through my left headphone.
<mate|31732> Is there a setting in pulseaudio or something to fix this? There doesn't seem to be any setting for it in the sound prefs and MATE seems to be the only DE that has exhibited this behavior.
<mate|31732> Ok I found the issue. Pulseaudio is complete trash and disabling the positional module thingy fixes it.
<Guest22707> I've been trying to join the Ubuntu Mate forum, but can't get the site to send me a confirmation email (tried several different addresses). Anybody have an email addy for an admin there?  Thanks.
<muere> Was sagt ihr zu München?
<laj> hello
<pavlushka> laj: Hello
<Tintomatic> Does anyone know if it's possible to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04.1 using the ISO image file?
<randall> burn it to advd, or write it to a usb and go through the normal process, there should be an option to keep your files
<Tintomatic> The installer has an update option? I never noticed that. I'll give it a try.
<jcjordyn120> hey
<pavlushka> jcjordyn120: hey
<jcjordyn120> whats up?
<pavlushka> jcjordyn120: For now, only me, others went to sleep.
<__CoolGuy> hi
<SCHAAP137> yo
<__CoolGuy> can i install software offline from dvd like debian?
<__CoolGuy> is there some links?
<__CoolGuy> link*
<__CoolGuy> haha
<__CoolGuy> some links to download?
<amelia__> hello- I am having trouble installing my printer. this was also a problem in UBUNTU but was magically solved. ( I forget how) but! it works for Ebay! just not for anything that needs to print off my email. what to do??
<madsa> __CoolGuy: https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<Akuli> __CoolGuy, you can do the installation offline, but updating offline is going to be a real pain
<Akuli> installing software the same thing, not really
<pavlushka> Hello Akuli !
<Akuli> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Akuli: seems like __CoolGuy has internet data issue , :) so looking for alternatives may be :)
<pavlushka> Sometimes I do suffer from that issue, luckily sometimes, :)
<Akuli> i'd personally just use debian
<pavlushka> Akuli: may be __CoolGuy is caught between love to Ubuntu-MATE and offline facility for Debian, :)
<pavlushka> I just love Ubuntu-MATE, I have strong attachments with old familiar things. Cause Ubuntu used to use Gnome2 and it runs smooth on low specs machine as well, :)
<Akuli> you can use mate on debian just fine, just select it at the end of the installation
<nicolas46534> hi !
<nicolas46534> I just would like to report bad checksum on the ubuntu-mate.org/download/ webpage, the ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso file hasn't the same checksums than in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04.1/release/MD5SUMS files
<nicolas46534> and sorry if it has already been reported
<nicolas46534> can someone confirm that to me please ?
<joeshmoe> ok so i am new to this irc thing even tho i guess it has been around for a while, im new to computers in general, or at least software and operating systems and how to run things like an irc
<joeshmoe> but i want to learn how to write script, and i want to become a developer
<joeshmoe> i know it can't happen overnight
<joeshmoe> but i know i am a quick learner and have taught myself how to work ubuntu and i've started to understand html scripting
<joeshmoe> just self taught so far but if anyone out there could help or point me in the right direction i would greatly appreciate that person spending their time
<joeshmoe> two things in life you can never get back once you have spent them, your time and your words and i will not waste anyones
<nomic> joeshmoe use python
<nomic> scripting & far more
<nomic> & is intrinsic to linux
<nomic> python joeshmoe
<nomic> you'll get more out of python than HTML
<joeshmoe> thank you very much, what is the difference between php, and html and python and c++
<nomic> html isn't really anything , is just webside
<nomic> python c++ and php are real programming languages
<nomic> html is the most basic web script
<nomic> python / php are interpreted - c++ is compiled
<nomic> hardest to understand/get into =  c++     2nd = php
<nomic> 3rd = python
<nomic> php is used more for webside / server processing
<joeshmoe> ok, because i went anme d started up a command terminal and typed in root and it will only let me run commands in c==
<nomic> python is used for everything ... use python
<nomic> if you want to learn scipting -> development
<joeshmoe> ok i will thank you
<nomic> if you start up the pc then get to the bash command shell
<nomic> type python
<nomic> you are then in the python "interactive shell"
<nomic> ctrl-z gets you out of it
<joeshmoe> ok i have to run an errand i will be right back ok
<joeshmoe> thank you so much
<nomic> you are welcome
<nomic> learn/use python
<nomic> is accessible
<nomic> explicit/open
<nomic> (interpreted) .. 100% for scripting, as well as programming .. so if you want to learn about scripting, through to development, on linux - use python
<nomic> it is intrinsic to linux (used everywhere)
<megazell> Yo!
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-26
<joeshmoe> nomic are you still there?
<nomic> yeah
<joeshmoe> i just got back from a bunk ass mission lol
<nomic> k
<joeshmoe> anywho, so python is sort of like what latin is to spanish french and itallian
<nomic> #!/usr/bin/python   as line #1 of a file , makes it into a python script
<nomic> no, its just used a lot
<nomic> is accessible
<joeshmoe> ok and how do i access this when i boot up?
<nomic> you know the bash shell?
<joeshmoe> i run a boot shell you said?
<nomic> no
<nomic> you can access python
<joeshmoe> sorry bash command cell
<nomic> by typing python in bash
<nomic> its always there
<joeshmoe> and how do i tell the difference between a command terminal and a bash?
<nomic> bash is the command shell
<joeshmoe> im sorry if i seem slow, but i really am picking this up, and what exactly can i do by running python?
<joeshmoe> or sorry scripting in python
<nomic> anything that requires a program
<joeshmoe> ok so i can start a terminal right now type in python and whamo im good to go?
<nomic> you need to learn it = online resource
<nomic> I advised python as entry point for beginner 1. is used widely 2. is already installed
<nomic> 3. is easy / accessible
<nomic> far better for you to pick up a web resource, to learn, rather than being shown here
<nomic> you must read about it
<nomic> plenty of beginners resources/tutorials
<joeshmoe> what is the best place to find tutorials that you could reccomend? i am very interested in becoming an IT guy, you know start pen testing and running Kali Linux
<joeshmoe> oh i guess that is one more question that i have for you, how do i download and install katoolin?
<joeshmoe> i followed the exxamples on the internet but they didnt' work
<nomic> i dunno what it is (katoolin), sorry
<nomic> google "python tutorial"
<joeshmoe> katoolin is supposedly every app that kali linux has but in a format to run on ubuntu
<joeshmoe> or i guess the better question is how to dual boot kali with ubuntu/
<joeshmoe> that would just be easier yeah?
<nomic> ask in #ubuntu
<nomic> or forums :)
<nomic> mate, ubuntu has forums
<nomic> efficient to ask qs.  this place not always busy (mate)
<joeshmoe> merci gracias
<nomic> yw.
<nomic> https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<nomic> https://ubuntuforums.org/
<nomic> https://www.reddit.com/r/learnpython/
<vm> hello
<vm> Nice to chat you
<vm> I am using a vmware with ubuntu mate
<aakash> safsafs
<jcjordyn120> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jcjordyn120>   File "/home/jordyn.old/jordyn-system-info/source/usr/bin/jordyn-system-info", line 330, in <module>
<jcjordyn120>     func()
<jcjordyn120>   File "/home/jordyn.old/jordyn-system-info/source/usr/bin/jordyn-system-info", line 269, in term_display
<jcjordyn120>     term = os.getenv("TERM").split('/')[-1].capitalize()
<jcjordyn120> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'split'
<ouroumov> okkay
<ouroumov> Pastebin please jcjordyn120
<ouroumov> Don't dump lengthy output on the channel
<maro> hi
<n3m3sis_> hello guys, i am using a macbook air 2012 13inch via parallels. Out of box it seems like my graphicdrivers cant be detected also the welcome screen couldnt find it. Is it possible to get this fixed, I noticed that on regular Ubuntu it was working right away.
<nomic> n3m3sis_  more efficient ot ask v specific hardwar questions on https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<nomic> register, open thread/topic there
<nomic> a macbook air isn't v standard in that
<nomic> ubuntu runs 100% on a pc
<nomic> its a bit specialist, to install ubuntu on a macbook air
<nomic> its like trying to install windows on a macbook air
<nomic> macbook air designed for macos
<nomic> q. must be, does it even have drivers for mate/macbook air
<n3m3sis_> okey thank you i will give it a try there.
<mate|12061> hello
<mate|12061> im having issues with hdmi output from my laptop to tv
<mate|12061> can anyone please help
<anik> hi
<anik> anyone there
<bekks> According to "/names", yes.
<anik> do you on developing ubuntu apps for desktop
<mate|12061> sorry got to go,no disrespect,peace
<anik> anyone outthere
<anik> any girl out there
<bekks> anik: What is your actual support question?
<bekks> And if you are looking for a date, quit IRC and meet real people.
<anik> my question is on ubuntu app dev
<bekks> So what is your question?
<anik> sorry for that..
<anik> how to start ubuntu app development
<anik> ~
<bekks> did you ever developed an application yet, regardless of the OS, programming language, etc.?
<anik> yes on android platform and java
<bekks> So you could start like that on Ubuntu too, you could develop a Java app.
<anik> that will support for mobile platform?
<bekks> A mobile platform has nothing to do with it, at first step.
<anik> i mean ubuntu touch phones
<bekks> If youdevelop for Ubuntu touch phones, your application will support them.
<anik> is java supported on ubuntu phones?
<bekks> Yes.
<bekks> As on every Ubuntu.
<anik> yahoo thanks!!
<anik> my problems solved
<anik> bye bekks <3
<ali1234> to make proper ubuntu touch apps you are supposed to use Qt
<bekks> "Proper apps" do not necessarily have a QT Gui.
<giulio_> hi guys i have a problem i install ubuntu mate 6. on my laptop dell inspirion 1721 but i can t connect in wifi ? thank you
<giulio_> ubuntu 14.6
<bekks> There is no Ubuntu Mate 6 not 14.6.
<bekks> There is 16.04
<giulio_> sorry 16.4
<kisb> 16.04
<giulio_> i install wireless driver but still don t work
<bekks> Which wireless drivers for which chipset?
<giulio_> work only with cable
<bekks> Which wireless drivers for which chipset?
<giulio_> BCM4311802.11b\gWLAN Wireless  WLAN Mini-Card
<bekks> giulio_: And which driver did you install?
<giulio_> this one wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
<bekks> giulio_: you named two different wifi cards. Which one are you using, and which driver are you using?
<giulio_> i realy don t now bekks...
<bekks> giulio_: So which drive did you choose to install?
<giulio_> broadcom 802.11  Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source
<dominik> ist hier einer der deutsch kann ?
<avron> i use software to download programs and games its faster and lighter
<avron> someone say something!!
<Guest2872> hello
<avron> hi
<Guest2872> I've installed 16.10 development version, is there any special way I should update my machine other than using apt-get?
<Guest2872> also, i'm new to testing
<avron> <Guest2872> install (software) as your software center
<Guest2872> use of software updater complains about possible borkened install, which is why i've been using term
<avron> go to the welcome screen and software theres a link for software centers install software
<Guest2872> and that will not harm the testing environment?
<avron> yes
<Guest2872> thank you
<Guest2872> why that over apt-get, may I ask?
<Guest2872> shouldn't it pull from yakkety?
<avron> idk
<avron> ?
<Guest2872> I know there was some issue with mint wanting to pull from ubuntu repos and not the mint specific repos
<Guest2872> nevermind. i'm an idiot
<Guest2872> it's all yakkety
<avron> are your running ubuntu mate?
<Guest2872> yes
<Guest2872> currently, anyway
<Guest2872> I have a few installs on this machine
<ubuntu-mate> Hello, anyone here?
<Guest2872> i'm pseudo here
<avron> did the software i told you worked?
<Guest2872> it was able to update the system, yes
<avron> what? the software center
<avron> <Guest2872> Say Something!!!
<avron> <Guest2872> How dumb you are? your ignoring me!!!!
<Guest2872> avron, sorry I am multitasking
<Guest2872> along with doing this, I am working on several other things and am not physically at my computer the entire time
<avron> Guest2872: is the simple software center that updated your computer?
<Guest2872> yes, that was able to update some things
<ashutoshmjain> Hi  - The software boutique does't show an option to install Libre Office  .. i started with minimal installation of Mate and never installed Libre office ..is it a bug or supposed to install Libre office directly from their download torrent ?
<alkisg> ashutoshmjain: personally I install gnome-software and use that instead of the boutique
<alkisg> It's what ubuntu uses as well
<alkisg> sudo apt install gnome-software; and then find it in the menus
<ashutoshmjain> sure ..thanks
<alkisg> ashutoshmjain: also, if you install ubuntu-mate-desktop, it will pull all the dependencies for you, libreoffice included
<alkisg> sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<ashutoshmjain> I have already installed some software eg Bit Torrent Sync  ... Hope installing ubuntu-mate-desktop wont adversely impact
<alkisg> it will tell you which packages it will install, and you can press y or n to accept or not
<Akuli> ashutoshmjain, installing ubuntu-mate-desktop shouldn't remove anything.
<ashutoshmjain> I liked the software boutique  .. Its very well designed  .. only issue is with Libre office  .. rather than giving an install option it just has a downward arrow to show more
<Akuli> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Akuli> and you have it
<ashutoshmjain> Installing the Desktop now  ..going well ..thanks
<ethertron> one having problems with updates on Xenial
<bekks> ethertron: which problems do you have?
<ethertron> yesterday i tried updating the LTS updates for xenial and 34 of the way it reports a problem
<ethertron> you know that little messege that says it will notify ubuntu of an internal error
<ethertron> ive never run MATE just Unity
<bekks> LTS upgrade is postponed for a week.
<ethertron> ohh really
<bekks> Really.
<ethertron> maybe i'll just wait till next week
<bekks> Its your only option :)
<alkisg> ethertron: run this in a terminal: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<alkisg> This popup message might be due to a not fully updated local mirror, nothing major
<bekks> dist-upgrade is unknown to apt, it is replaced with full-upgrade
<alkisg> bekks: please run it
<bekks> which invokes apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> I'd prefer apt full-upgrade
<alkisg> My command is runnable and your initial statement was invalid
<alkisg> Your preference may be fine, no comment there
<avron> i love ubuntu mate its smoother and no issues. On linux mint minetest crashes alot
<bekks> !minetest
<bekks> !info minetest
<ubottu> minetest (source: minetest): Multiplayer infinite-world block sandbox. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.13+repack-1build1 (xenial), package size 1573 kB, installed size 4751 kB
<bekks> hmm.
<bekks> ah.
<pavlushka> bekks "sudo apt dist-upgrade" does work :)
<pavlushka> but in the man pages its "full-upgrade", dist-upgrade is absent.
<alkisg> It's probably there for compatibility for those that were used to the old apt-get syntax
<pavlushka> think so
<alkisg> And it might have been renamed because people were thinking that "dist-upgrade" means "update to a newer distro version"
<ali1234> yes
<CircularLogic> yes i have made that mistake early on :P
<ali1234> when the command was invented that is what it meant
<CircularLogic> why they change then?
<ali1234> because it no longer means that
<CircularLogic> yeah i mean i wonder why they decided to change the behavior
<ali1234> they didn't change the behaviour
<ali1234> they made a proper upgrade tool
<CircularLogic> what i thought you ment is that dist-upgrade used to do the same as do-release-upgrade does now
<ali1234> no
<CircularLogic> ah
<ali1234> in the past if you wanted to do a release upgrade you would edit your sources.list to point at the new repo and then do a dist-upgrade
<ali1234> you can still do that now if you want but it isn't recommended
<ali1234> do-release-upgrade is smarter
<CircularLogic> do-release-upgrade does that now but more safely if i understand correctly
<CircularLogic> at least in part
<bekks> dist-upgrade never did what do-release-upgrade does.
<bekks> Those are two totally different tools.
<bekks> dist-upgrade does not upgrade your distro from from release to another, and never did that.
<ali1234> correct. when dist-upgrade was created there was *no tool* to upgrade your release
<ali1234> you had to do it by hand
<vlyalcin> hi to all, I am getting error during "sudo apt-get update" command
<vlyalcin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21047559/
<vlyalcin> could you help me to update the source.list file?
<alkisg> vlyalcin: grep -r ubuntu-mate /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Akuli> vlyalcin, run this and pastebin: env lang=C sudo apt-get update
<alkisg> You'll see there where ubuntu-mate-dev is, in order to remove it
<Akuli> i want to see the error messages in english first
<vlyalcin> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21049589/
<ali1234> you did a release upgrade right?
<alkisg> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mate-dev-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mate-dev-ubuntu-trusty-mate-xenial.list
<ali1234> you have ppas on your system which don't contain packages for your release
<ali1234> you need to remove them
<ali1234> you might not want to just rm them though, because you might want to remove any old ppa packages which are installed first
<ali1234> so you might want to ppa-purge them instead
<vlyalcin> ali1234: Actually I installed mistakenly the mate desktop while I was trying to install xrdp
<vlyalcin> But I want to save with short way my system
<ali1234> oh, did you follow an old guide that told you to add those ppas?
<vlyalcin> I will try to continue with mate
<vlyalcin> alkisg: greate! thank you it is ok now
<vlyalcin> Akuli: thank you
<vlyalcin> ali1234: thank you
<alkisg> vlyalcin: you're welcome
<vlyalcin> will I miss any package with using mate?
<vlyalcin> is there big different with xenial repo?
<ali1234> no it is exactly the same thing
<alkisg> mate is a good desktop environment, you won't miss anything. Xenial is 16.04, all Ubuntu flavors are "xenial" now.
<vlyalcin> what was the default one?
<vlyalcin> gnome?
<ali1234> unity
<vlyalcin> ok then, I will keep trying the mate environment
<vlyalcin> thank you again
<SCHAAP137> mate is nice indeed
<jcjordyn120> hey
<CircularLogic> hi :D
<jcjordyn120> how are you doing CircularLogic
<CircularLogic> fine thanks
<jcjordyn120> welcome
<jcjordyn120> .btc
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-27
<Marcel_> Hi, can somebodz please help me with the following question. I log into my ubuntu machine with xrdp and everything is working exept the language of the session. The language is always english but german is mz preferred language. How can i change this?
<Marcel_> as you can see also the keyboard is in english.
<madsa> Marcel_, do you have German installed in the language selector? and is it the selected language?
<madsa> System -> Preferences -> Personal -> Language Support
<Marcel_> yes german is the only language
<Marcel_> but if i choose it and reboot the rdp session is always in english again
<ouroumov> Marcel_, how long ago did you install the system?
<madsa> Marcel_, looks like there is a bug regarding this: https://github.com/neutrinolabs/xrdp/pull/314
<madsa> maybe the version of xrdp in ubuntu doesn't include the bug fix
<Marcel_> Hm, i installed it last month and compiled xrdp from source.
<Marcel_> but i dont know if it was the latest
<madsa> yeah, you probably want the latest code off the devel branch
<ouroumov> Marcel_, do you remember the language you used during the install (very first language choice, before the system ask you where you are located)?
<Marcel_> it was german
<ouroumov> Thanks
<Marcel_> thank you too
 * ouroumov forwards the thanks to madsa 
<busmaster> Hello. I'm new to IRC and would like to contribute to Ubuntu-MATE development. Please provide some pointers
<ouroumov> bello busmaster
<ouroumov> hello *
<busmaster> Hi
<ouroumov> busmaster, I don't know if there's a specific IRC channel for UM devs, you'll have to ask flexiondotorg (Wimpy's nick on IRC)
<ouroumov> There is a #mate-dev channel for MATE developers
<busmaster> Ah alright. Thanks.
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg is currently away (his nick is greyed out in the list on the right)
<ouroumov> Just so you know busmaster, on IRC you have to be patient. Though many people are connected to the two channels there's no guaranty anyone is currently watching the IRC window or is even behind his keyboard.
<ouroumov> So stay put for a while.
<guest-hfipm0> hi any one want to say hello?xx:O)
<alkisg> guest-hfipm0: hello?xx:O)
<ouroumov_> alkisg, you're in the dev team?
<alkisg> ouroumov_: err yes, but due to some misunderstanding - I'm only reporting bugs + sending patches for now, nothing more...
<guest-hfipm0_> is this the cloud creatures lol.x
<ouroumov_> alkisg, ok
<ouroumov_> Was asking because someone came earlier asking for directions
<ouroumov_> Wanted to contribute
<alkisg> ouroumov_: I think flexiondotorg is the correct person to ask for that
 * flexiondotorg looks around
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, welcome back.
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov_, o/
<ouroumov_> I trusted you sampled German products to your satisfaction? :D
<ouroumov_> trust*
<Sebastien> is mate, smaller then the latest ubuntu ?
<Sebastien> less "windows-like" ?
<Guest348> anyone running 16.10 here?
<Akuli> i'm running 14.04, is that close enough? :D
<Guest348> I haven't run development versions in forever
<Guest348> I think the last time i ran a dev version was when breezy was in development
<Guest348> things have changed a bit
<Guest348> that's ubuntu 5.10 btw
<nomic> thts old (5.10)
<mate|10162> 16.04
<mate|10162> tried xubuntu 16.04 but had this annoying problem with the filemanager crashing on rename or move
<mate|10162> also had that problem in 15.10
<mate|10162> so changed to mate
<Akuli> you could install mate's file manager in xfce also
<Akuli> mate has been my favorite desktop for over a year now, but if you like xfce you can use it
<mate|10162> they are essentially the same I think
<mate|10162> there's one or two things which are better in one than the other
<mate|10162> for example, xfce's desktop seems to be slightly more convenient to use when customizing where you want to put things like the widgets
<mate|10162> or whatever you like to call them
<Akuli> shortcuts?
<Akuli> launchers?
<Akuli> icons?
<mate|10162> for example, the menu I think it a bit better - but that's because I've got used to a single dropdown list rather than Mates traditional Applications/Places/System format
<mate|10162> yes all those things
<mate|10162> also the clock...
<mate|10162> you can't change the popup format, as far as I
<mate|10162> I'm aware
<Akuli> you can :) you just need to change the code and compile the clock again
<Akuli> i was going to do that once when someone asked something about the clock here
<mate|10162> ... yeah but who has the time for that ...
<Akuli> 15 minutes if you know where to look
<mate|10162> 15 mins i dont have to be honest
<Akuli> which i didn't :D
<Akuli> thats awful
<kps> installed ubuntu mate in asua notebook x552cl having windows 10 a'ready but now windows 10 is loading automatically own it's own.
<kps> somebody please help
<Akuli> kps, make sure it shuts down correctly
<Akuli> i.e. disable fast boot
<Akuli> then reinstall your grub
<Akuli> use google, if you have trouble ask me
<kps> fast boot us already disabled
<kps> & how could I repair grub ?
<kps> https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<kps> will this work
<kps_> please i repeat tell me something to boot ubuntu
<Akuli> kps_, boot from an ubuntu installation usb stick
<Akuli> lets get your grub fixed
<kps_> i am using using ubuntu after choosing "try ubuntu" from usb stick
<Akuli> ok, then lets get started
<Akuli> open a terminal
<Akuli> run this, and post the link it gives you here: lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<kps_> yes opende
<kps_> it's showing temporary failure un mame resolution
<kps_> did u type wrongly?
<kps_> sorry did i type wrongly
<Akuli> are you connected to internet?
<kps_> that's what i was trying to say
<kps_> no
<Akuli> connect
<Akuli> or if not possible
<Akuli> you can save that to a text file instead, transfer that to another computer and paste it to dpaste.com
<Akuli> to get started you could do this: lsblk > Desktop/bring-this-to-akuli.txt
<kps_> http://termbin.com/1t5l
<kps_> this is what it has shown after typing that
<kps_> hey mr. akuli are you there?
<Akuli> ues
<Akuli> yes
<alkisg> This shows a bit more output: sudo lsblk --fs
<Akuli> kps_, its a link, open it
<Akuli> alkisg, thats actually a nice idea :)
<alkisg> ;)
<Akuli> kps_, do you know which of the lines is your ubuntu partition?
<kps_> yes
<Akuli> which is it?
<kps_> and btw i loaded ubunti after creating just root partition
<Akuli> so you did it the debootstrap way?
<Akuli> nice
<kps_> sda2 ext4  bbsda
<kps_> --sda. instead of bbsda
<Akuli> mount your ubuntu partition: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Akuli> chroot to it: sudo chroot /mnt
<Akuli> actually dont chroot just yet
<alkisg> Is it mbr or uefi?
<kps_> uefi
<alkisg> (err, bios/uefi, mbr/gpt...)
<kps_> btw in sda3 ubuntu
<Akuli> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<alkisg> When you installed, did the installer say anything about grub issues? Like, "grub was not installed successfully..."?
<ss__> hey y'all. nice to be on irc again. totally loving ubuntu MATE 16.04, fucking amazing release
<Akuli> Hi ss__
<kps_> didn't get you afywr mount command
<kps_> after
<kps_> no
<Akuli> so your windows just updated itself and now you have no grub?
<kps_> no it's not like i already had windows 10 but i just installed ubuntu mate for the first time in this pc.
<ss__> i see in synaptic that the global menu package is preinstalled, yet i am not getting global menus, and i can't figure out how to activate it. by the way, i am running ubuntu MATE on an original netbook from 2008 with just 1gb of ram, and i am able to watch videos smoothly with kodi, and this machine has never felt this powerful, since 10.10
<alkisg> kps_: can you try this? (1) boot with the live cd, (2) in the live cd grub menu, press "c" to get to the grub console, (3) there, type: set root=(hd0,gpt3) and then: configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kps_> so on getting switch on my pc it should show which os i want to boot but it's automatically booting windowa 10 againa and again
<alkisg> kps_: I think this will allow you to boot into your Ubuntu installation, and that it's an issue with UEFI default entry
<kps_> where would i get grub menu ?
<kps_> m having usb stick
<kps_> live usb stick*
<alkisg> When you boot with the stick, don't you see a simple grub menu?
<alkisg> Something similar to that: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-dJ4SVdTYPN4/UIO8WD0uoBI/AAAAAAAAAZA/_7OC-oPKjmk/s576/grub-0.jpg
<kps_> ohh that's what grub menu is okay
<Akuli> your usb stick may not show up one though
<alkisg> ss__: what's a "global menu"? what's the package name?
<kps_> with that procedure you told above will not hinder me in in booting windows 10 right,na ?
<alkisg> kps_: that's a one-time thing, it doesn't save anything
<alkisg> You'll be able to boot only one time with that, it will change nothing
<alkisg> If it works, we'll see how to set the default uefi entry
<kps_> nothing happened with that thing
<alkisg> If it doesn't, we'll check if it's something else
<alkisg> Did you see any error messages?
<alkisg> E.g. gpt3 might not be the correct one
<kps_> it just loaded ascreen with grub written there
<kps_> no nothing error was there
<alkisg> That second screen is the correct grub menu
<alkisg> That one should mention "load ubuntu" etc
<kps_> okay then ?
<alkisg> There you should just select to boot ubuntu
<alkisg> Try it, let's see
<ss__> alkisg: um, sorry i thought that was the name commonly used for the menu included in the top panel a la osx and ubuntu unity
<Akuli> thanks for helping here alkisg :) its nice to see that i'm not the only helper here
<alkisg> Akuli: you're doing a great job!
<alkisg> Many thanks to you!
<alkisg> ss__: sorry, no idea about that OS/X - style menu
<alkisg> I think mate tweak has some option for something similar, some floating icons in the bottom, but I've never used it
<ss__> alkisg, like almost anything, some ppl love it some hate it. i am in the former camp, and especially since using a netbook, it is a space saving feature
<alkisg> mate tweak is preinstalled, available in the menus
 * alkisg is using the redmont menu, single bar in the bottom, similar to xp
<kps_> what am i supposed to do now  err pls help here
<alkisg> kps_: did you ubuntu boot from the hard disk?
<alkisg> *your
<kps_> no
<kps_> it's first time i installed ubuntu
<alkisg> I mean, after the grub commands I mentioned
<alkisg> Those commands were supposed to let you start with the live cd, then boot from the ubuntu in the hard disk
<alkisg> *live usb stick
<kps_> but nothing happened with those except getting again grub written screen
<ss__> alkisg, i'm looking for the package name, in the meantime, global menu, which is the term i searched in synaptic would put for instance the hexchat, view, server, settings, window, help menus into the top panel rather than taking up an additional 22 or 24 pixels of my small, short screen
<alkisg> kps_: was it the same grub screen or a different grub screen?
<ss__> alkisg, it seems the name of the package must be 'topmenu'
<kps_> different
<alkisg> ss__: I have something like this, only 24 pixels at the bottom, nothing at the top: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-RouYFicwT1Y/VQcO-Xjq76I/AAAAAAAAFOM/_a8CqaYtSyI/s1600/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2.png
<alkisg> From that same menu there are other options, I think one of them has a floating menu
<alkisg> kps_: that's the menu that should allow you to boot ubuntu without the stick
<alkisg> Did you select "boot ubuntu" from that second grub menu?
<kps_> there came nothing to select out of
<ss__> alkisg, have u ever used unity de or a mac?
<alkisg> I don't understand what you're saying
<alkisg> ss__: I've seen unity, but I don't think I can help, I don't have experience with other menus
<alkisg> Only that mate-tweak option
<ss__> alkisg, ok, thanks anyway
<alkisg> kps_: what where the options of that other grub menu?
<ss__> alkisg, oh wait a second, i just found out how to use it
<ss__> alkisg, if u use mutiny on tweak, the hexchat menu's become  integrated with the top panel
<kps_> actually there nothing except "grub>k there.those command worked like clear "command of dos
<alkisg> kps_: tab autocompletes file names, and it's a way to check that the paths are correct
<ss__> so it seems it is used by default on the mutiny panel layout. i am not sure how to include it on my customized layout, but finding this is good enough for me, i will customize this layout now
<alkisg> So, configfile /boot/grub/gru<tab> should autocomplete grub.cfg
<alkisg> If it doesn't, then it's not the correct partition
<ss__> alkisg, so it seems it is used by default on the mutiny panel layout. i am not sure how to include it on my customized layout, but finding this is good enough for me, i will customize this layout now
<alkisg> ss__: nice! :)
<ss__> alkisg, just fyi
<ss__> alkisg, r u a MATE or ubuntu MATE dev?
<alkisg> ss__: no
<alkisg> Just a user
<ss__> alkisg, ok, well, thanks for being a helpful user mate ;)
<alkisg> ;)
<ss__> alkisg, fucking LOVING this release
<bugworm> hello everyone. I am pretty new to Ubuntu Mate, but i am using it on a Lenovo 300 Yoga, with everything working straight out of the box, except the rotation sensor. Thats pretty aweseome. Any hint, or tip, who i can ask to get that running, or better, how to improve rotational touchscreen support for all Ubuntu versions ? (i am ready to do some wor
<bugworm> k here :D)
<ss__> bugworm, cool to know it mostly works on a yoga, those are nice and might be my next laptop
<ss__> bugworm, sorry tho that i have no advice about the rotation, hope there is a solution out there
<ubuntu-mate> salve, ho appena terminato di installare ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> salve, ho appena terminato di installare ubuntu mate, ma al riavvio non parte il grub, cosa devo fare?
<ken_> why is my isp saying linux is bad for me and linux is a virus
<ken_> why is my isp saying linux is bad for me and linux is a virus
<ken_> why is my isp saying linux is bad for me and linux is a virus
<ouroumov> haha
<ken_> why is my isp saying linux is bad for me and linux is a virus
<ouroumov> Maybe they have a contract with µ$0ft
<ken_> they said is bad for my country
<ken_> that hackers will attack me
<ouroumov> What's your country?
<ken_> trinidad and tobago
<ouroumov> And what's your ISP?
<ken_> flow trinidad
<ouroumov> That's cool
<ken_> is this true
<ouroumov> And when you say your ISP says those things, where does it do that exactly?
<ouroumov> On a website?
<ken_> they say it affect they system
<ken_> severs
<ken_> they run on windows severs
<ouroumov> Areyouserious?
<ouroumov> Wow.
<ouroumov> Was about to say they probably run their infra on Linux lol
<ken_> what really
<ken_> they run linux
<ken_> they are ling to me
<ouroumov> No man, not what I said
<ouroumov> It's possible they are using Windows, even if they're the only ones on the planet
<ken_> plus they said linux is from the nsa and cia
<ouroumov> Are you sure you didn't swap those two terms: (Windows, Linux) ?
<ken_> no
<ken_> they are saying to leave now
<ken_> or they will sue me for breaking the freedom of imformation act.
<ouroumov> You're either trolling or this is the saddest story ever
<ouroumov> Also this is an American Law dude
<ken_> so i might go to jail
<ken_> will i not tell lies they are
<ken_> and i will be leaving linux
<ken_> my company
<randall> wait....what?
<ouroumov> This is awesome
<ouroumov> randall, imagine ken_ is a performer and this is Theater.
<ken_>  my whole country might never use linux
<randall> ouroumov, ahhhhh, ok
<ken_> my isp said i am breaking laws
<ken_> in my country and worldwide
<randall> illegal downloading?
<randall> wire fraud?
<randall> buying drugs on the silk road?
<ouroumov> Not using a gov-approved OS :D
<randall> hiring hitmen?
<ken_> they said linux is illegal in many countries
<ouroumov> Surely it's illegal in Wonderland
<randall> care to name 3 of them?
<ouroumov> And in the new republic of Mars
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-28
<kps> after installing ubuntu mate pc still booting automatically to Windows 10
<Akuli> kps, are you the same kps that was here yesterday?
<Akuli> and you're sure you've disabled fast boot in windows 10?
<kps> yes i'm that guy who contacted here yesterday also.
<kps> yes fast startup already disabled
<Akuli> if your computer is new maybe there's a secure boot thing in the bios?
<Akuli> you need to disable that because grub and ubuntu are not verified by microsoft
<kps> bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<kps> ^^also didn't work
<kps> how can i disable secure boot ?
<Akuli> check if your secure boot is turned on... but if it has worked before i don't think thats the problem
<Akuli> when your computer boots hit a key to get to its settings
<Akuli> usually its esc or f2 or something
<kps> then
<kps> mine f2
<Akuli> find the secure boot there and disable it
<alkisg> kps: have you booted with a live cd now?
<Akuli> i need to go
<kps> i can biit from live usb stick if it can help
<alkisg> OK try what Akuli said, if it doesn't help, we'll see later for the live method
<kps>  i can  boot from live usb stick if it can help
<kps> how can i post pictures here
<kps> just want to show that there are not any option tjere like that
<alkisg> Google for "paste image", then upload the image somewhere, finally paste the url here
<alkisg> E.g. http://ctrlv.in/
<alkisg> bbl...
<kps> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5keDEiRA-GnSzFOVjBTVEJhOWM
<kps> here are three pics showing things under - advanced,boot,security boit menus
<kps> <alkisg> are you there ?
<kps> alkis georgopolous /
<ouroumov_> can you access GRUB kps ? (holding shift or Esc while booting)
<kps> yes
<ouroumov_> And you have the Ubuntu Option there?
<kps> with live usb stick ^
<ouroumov_> hm
<kps> without live usb nothing comes there
<ouroumov_> can you run the command "lsblk" in a terminal and paste the output to pastebin.com then give the link?
<ouroumov_> (In the live usb)
<kps> wait
<kps> http://pastebin.com/dn9VfuLL
<kps> ouromov_   here is that file
<kps> btw i don't know how to use pastebin so if something is wrong i did please bear with me then
<ouroumov_> No it's ok, however lsblk from the live does not quite give the information I wanted
<kps> so what should I do now
<ouroumov_> There should be an "Installation Help" section somewhere in the Welcome splash screen live version
<ouroumov_> With something about "boot repair" and some instructions
<kps> okay
<kps> hey guys after using boot repair to bring the grub for loading ubuntu from hdd now only ubuntu is showing  to be one option for os
<kps> Windows 10 is not there to be selected   please please help me now
<kps> is anyone here to help me
<kps> hey where you all are please help here
<ouroumov_> hey
<kps> please buddy help me
<ouroumov_> You don't have a W10 boot option when you go into the GRUB?
<kps> no
<kps> it's just showing ubuntu and other two options like advanced or something else
<ouroumov_> That shouldn't happen, did you use the fix recommended by bootrepair?
<kps> yes
<kps> i choosen sda3 which was the partition in which I installed  ubuntu
<ouroumov_> You're logged into Ubuntu from your disk or from your USB right now?
<kps> from hdd
<ouroumov_> open a terminal and type "sudo update-grub"
<kps> and it's showing C partition having windows files
<kps> after that?
<kps> it's showing windows 10 in sda1 and again found Windows 10 in sda2
<ouroumov_> reboot, see if it fixed it
<kps> yes it has detected Windows 10 but showing 2 Windows  that is sda1 and sda2
<kps> so which should i choose to load win10
<ouroumov_> I don't know. One of the option is probably the recovery. Try the first option, then the other
<kps> okay I'm trying  by the way is there a way to delete one of them?
<ouroumov_> Yes, but don't ask me how, maybe ask the forums
<kps> deleting the option  i mean
<kps> okay
<ouroumov_> We have a nice community @ https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<kps> btw thanks alot
<kps> thank you very much
<ouroumov_> yw
<Tintomatic> I upgraded my laptop with Intel graphice from 14.04 to 16.04, and now Compiz is very broken (window trails and other problems). Does anyone have a guess for what I should look at?
<ouroumov_> Tintomatic, are you dead set on compiz or do you just care about vsync?
<swift110> hey all
<Tintomatic> I like my wobbly windows!  Actually there are a few useful things I find useful.  Are you suggewsting that Compiz is no longer adequatly supported?
<swift110> I love wobbly windows
<alkisg> Tintomatic: google for "disable sna"
<alkisg> It might help with the glitches
<Tintomatic> thanks! will try it
<Guest87346> Hello, I have wifi problems in my clean install of Ubuntu mate 16.10 i also tried Xubuntu 16.04. Same there. Its very unstable and I only get like 1 of 5 bars connection. Even tho the wifi stand right in front of the laptop
<ouroumov_> hi Guest87346
<ouroumov_> Guest87346, standard troubleshooting procedure is lshw -C network --> get model of NIC and driver, then google with "Ubuntu" prefix
<hog> hey anyone of you know viperfx like equalizer for ubuntu ?
<swift110> hey all
<APoliTech> Just a heads up about the magnet link for 16.10 alfa 2. if you use the magnet link you will get 15.10
<ouroumov_> APoliTech, can you post that on the Forum? I think @lah7's the one handling the links
<ouroumov_> He's not on IRC afaik
<ali1234> flexiondotorg: is the official raspberry pi 2 server image made with your flavour maker?
<ali1234> this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ubuntu-16.04-preinstalled-server-armhf+raspi2.img.xz
<flexiondotorg> ali1234, No. But I am planning to get my stuff integrated into the official stuff.
<ali1234> okay. does the flavour maker support device tree overlays?
<ali1234> because the official image doesn't
<Codfection> hello
<Codfection> just wanna ask.. for programming.. the tools are same as ubuntu (unity) or different?
<Codfection> as it is handled by community
<n0de01> Hi! Does anyone having freezing issues while using eclipse on Ubuntu Mate Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS ?
<alkisg> Codfection: the same
<Akuli> eclipse is supposed to freeze :D
<Akuli> i mean... its eclipse
<Codfection> really?
<Akuli> not really
<Codfection> there is bug in ubuntu mate ? Akuli
<Akuli> Codfection, its 16.04, i'm not surprised that its buggy
<Akuli> if its buggy
<Codfection> Akuli, u said eclipse is supposed to lag o
<Codfection> on ubuntu mate
<Codfection> thats why I asked
<Akuli> not really :)
<Codfection> only steam is not working for me
<Akuli> i've never actually used it because i've heard its slow
<Akuli> also, i'm happy with geany
<n0de01> Sometimes there's even seems to be bug while installing system software updates from Software updater utility
<Akuli> Codfection, you probably want to type steam to the terminal, then copy-paste the errors  you get to google
<Codfection> I hate ubuntu
<Codfection> full of bugs
<Codfection> :(
<Codfection> love mate desktop thou
<Codfection> I have tried using ubuntu
<Codfection> on vm
<Codfection> it lags
<Codfection> ubuntu mate works fine :P
<Codfection> guys wanna ask u.. is i5 laptop enough or do I need i7 laptop? for vm
<Akuli> Codfection, what is that in megaherzes?
<Codfection> sorry?
<Akuli> for example this processor is 2x2.93MHz
<Akuli> what are your processors you're talking about, and how much ram do the computers have?
<flexiondotorg> ali1234, Yes, the Flavour Maker support devicetrees
<ali1234> okay thanks
<ken_> remove an application in linux terminal
<ken_> how to do that
<ken_>  how remove an application in linux terminal
<ouroumov> sudo apt remove <package_name>
<DarkPsydeLord> depending on what exactly you want to remove
<ken_> libre office
<ken_> Building dependency tree
<ken_> Reading state information... Done
<ken_> E: Unable to locate package libreOffice
<DarkPsydeLord> then sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice
<DarkPsydeLord> should work
<ken_> libreoffice is still there
<ouroumov> ken_, there's no caps in libreoffice
<ken_> yes
<ouroumov> You used one in your earlier command
<ouroumov> <ken_> E: Unable to locate package libreOffice
<ouroumov> <ken_> E: Unable to locate package libreOffice
<Akuli> sudo apt-get purge libreoffice; sudo apt-get autoremove --purge; sudo apt-get autoclean
<Akuli> and its done
<ken_> Reading package lists... Done
<ken_> Building dependency tree
<ken_> Reading state information... Done
<ken_> E: Unable to locate package libreOffice
<ouroumov> You still have the Upper Case "O" ken_
<ouroumov> Ubuntu is case sensitive, alright?
<ouroumov> ls != Ls
<ken_> ok
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe use everything in one line
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice && sudo apt-get autoremove
<ken_> do] password for ken:
<ken_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ken_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Akuli> ken_, you have another terminal open with apt-get running
<ouroumov> You probably have the GUI software updater or something like that (synaptic?) with a lock on the ring
<Akuli> is he just trolling or did he really write libreOffice twice?
<ken_> no
<ouroumov> He's new
<DarkPsydeLord> well sometimes you cant see those mistakes specially after several hours of coding or reading
<DarkPsydeLord> or baking specially that last one
<ken_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ken_> Reading package lists... Done
<ken_> Building dependency tree
<ken_> Reading state information... Done
<ken_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DarkPsydeLord> are you sure you still have libre office installed?
<DarkPsydeLord> please run dpkg --get-selections | grep libreoffice
<ken_> yes
<john> anyone running dev version?
<Guest55167> hello?
<Guest55167> is there a special developmental irc?
<mate|86737> any dev people online?
<mate|86737> is upgrading dev ver via synaptic advisable? or is it preferable to use apt-get upgrade or software boutique or what
<mate|86737> they each have very different results, and I'd like to not break packages if possible
<Sebastien> mate|86737, it's the same channel, just hang out here, and be idle
<Sebastien> someone will help you maybe
<mate|86737> okay, cool. thanks
<Sebastien> i would prefer to use sudo apt-get update then u pgrade
<Sebastien> i would prefer to use sudo apt-get update then upgrade
<mate|86737> usually I would
<mate|86737> but there are packages being kept back
<Sebastien> why wouldn't you this time?
<Sebastien> ok
<Sebastien> remove them ?
<Sebastien> replace them, or update them
<mate|86737> well there are also a few more changes in alpha 2
<mate|86737> such as cheese being reintroduced
<mate|86737> it's been a while since i've done testing
<mate|86737> i guess i'll just use synaptic
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<ouroumov> hi ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> Anyone are be there?
<ubuntu-mate> Hi!
<ouroumov> ^^
<ubuntu-mate> My computer can't find OS on HD
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, you're booted in the live session after having performed the installation?
<ubuntu-mate> with gparted I see all patition, and all its fine
<ubuntu-mate> Run live session
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, what option did you pick during the install? "Erase disk and install" / "Something Else" ?
<ubuntu-mate> I want repair, without reinstall
<ubuntu-mate> I dont run install
<ubuntu-mate> But I can o this
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, what option did you pick during the install? "Erase disk and install" / "Something Else" ?
<ubuntu-mate> wait
<ubuntu-mate> I have the follow options to pick...
<ouroumov> no
<ubuntu-mate> Update Ubuntu 14... to Ubuntu 16.04...
<ouroumov> Please don't do that, just tell me what you remember choosing
<ouroumov> What?
<ouroumov> So this is an upgrade, not a clean install?
<ubuntu-mate> Is seens
<ubuntu-mate> Erase Ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> Install Unbuntu
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate: what is your native language?
<ubuntu-mate> Erase Disk and install
<ubuntu-mate> Portuguese
<ubuntu-mate> In the installation I have Upgrade to pick
<ubuntu-mate> But... Is safe?
<sslove> se quiseres, explica em pt
<ubuntu-mate> Ok
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, I can't understand your problem, but there's a local channel you can use: #ubuntu-pt
<ubuntu-mate> Voce perguntou se quais sao as opcoes
<ubuntu-mate> que tenho
<ubuntu-mate> para escolher
<ubuntu-mate> Entendi
<sslove> ja fiseste a installacao?
<ubuntu-mate> Nao
<ubuntu-mate> To na Live Session
<ubuntu-mate> (Estou)
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, sslove: can you please chat on #ubuntu-pt ? Here is supposed to be English only as it's an official non-localized Ubuntu support channel
<sslove> ok, can u send a screenshot of your gparted with missing os?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<sslove> sure, let's resume in english
<ubuntu-mate> one moment
<sslove> ouroumov, thanks for ur help and suggestion for #ubuntu-pt
<ouroumov> yw
<ubuntu-mate> How I send a picture?
<sslove> a link to imgur maybe?
<ubuntu-mate> maybe
<ubuntu-mate> https://postimg.org/image/fpiokzftz/
<ubuntu-mate> I was had a Windows 7 in one of this patitions
<ubuntu-mate> And I deleted
<sslove> well, what do u see in the file manager?
<sslove> just because u deleted ur win7 doesn't mean u can't recover any data, there are tools for that, but if you have all of ur important data backed up already, maybe don't worry about it.  either way you'll need to reinstall windows if u really need it. do u plan on ur ubuntu mate being your main OS?
<ubuntu-mate> Yes
<ubuntu-mate> I dont need anymore Windows
<sslove> i am guessing windows was in sda1 right?
<ubuntu-mate> Right
<sslove> sda 6 is ur ubuntu 1404 and sda7 ur home partition?
<ubuntu-mate> no
<ubuntu-mate> 6 is home partition
<ubuntu-mate> and 7 system file
<ubuntu-mate> Dont laugh of me
<sslove> ok, uv got a small home partition and seems backwards to me
<sslove> everything is backed up?
<ubuntu-mate> hahaha
<ubuntu-mate> No
<ubuntu-mate> Nothing
<sslove> unless ur doing a lot of gaming/steam where the system partition can grow very large because of games, u should be fine with a system partition of 30gb or even less
<ubuntu-mate> But if is only solution
<ubuntu-mate> Understood
<ubuntu-mate> The home partition is need more MD than system patition?
<ubuntu-mate> MB*
<ouroumov> Yes
<ubuntu-mate> GB*
<ubuntu-mate> Oh ok
<ouroumov> System is for your programs. /home is for your data
<ubuntu-mate> I dont know this
<sslove> well, backup ur stuff, if u can, then if u wanna preserve all the apps and themes/icons and settings and everything, get aptik, create a backup folder for aptik, once that is done, delete the system partition, grow the home partition...
<sslove> how much ram have u got?
<ubuntu-mate> 4gb
<ubuntu-mate> Ah ok... I understood
<ouroumov> Your SWAP partition is a little small for 4GB - you won't be able to hibernate
<ubuntu-mate> Is better more than 4GB, right?
<sslove> ul want to move the swap partition to the very beginning, next, make a boot partition, about 500-600mb, then a system partition, about 30gb unless ur a gamer, then if u have extra space after ur new system partition and between home, u might wanna consider moving the home partition to the left, then install, and download aptik and use the 1 click restore, you're good to go
<sslove> is it a hd or ssd?
<ubuntu-mate> Im not a gamer, Im a programmer
<ubuntu-mate> Is ssd
<sslove> oh i see, then it doesn't matter afaik
<ubuntu-mate> Man, this are very good tips
<ubuntu-mate> Or woman..
<sslove> but hd's better to put whatever u want fast access to in the beginning (left) of the drive
<sslove> but since u have ssd, i don
<sslove> but since u have ssd, i don't think it matters where swap is
<ouroumov> sslove, it's funny: I had never thought about that but now that you mention it it's kind of obvious that the swap should be near the center of the drive.
<sslove> yea ur swap should match ur ram, so ram can write to it
<sslove> yea, smaller diameter, faster rotations/access
<sslove> and naturally u want that for swap. i always put swap first and boot 2nd because i want those fast and they're small partitions anyway. i used to make boot partitions as small as 200mb, but u must remember to autoremove and purge kernels often, after upgrades
<sslove> where u from umate?
<ouroumov> I learned something today: thanks.
<ubuntu-mate> I heard: "If you have a small swap, it better speed of your cpu"
<sslove> hahaha, cool
<ubuntu-mate> But is seems not true
<sslove> i don't see the connection
<ubuntu-mate> mmmm
<sslove> where r u from and what programming do u do?
<ubuntu-mate> Im from Brazil, I programm one software to Virtual Office.
<ubuntu-mate> In this moment
<sslove> cool, where in br?
<ubuntu-mate> I already do many programs
<ubuntu-mate> In Sao Paulo, SP
<ubuntu-mate> And you?
<sslove> i don't know what virtual office is/means
<ubuntu-mate> Is a Type of Coworking Centers
<sslove> i'm a culinary artist from NYC
<ubuntu-mate> Serious?
<sslove> working in asia now
<ubuntu-mate> No...
<ubuntu-mate> Is crazy
<ubuntu-mate> Cool
<ubuntu-mate> hahaha
<ubuntu-mate> What you do with Linux?
<sslove> as much as i can
<sslove> mostly just an enthusiast, but i participate and contribute money to projects i like
<ubuntu-mate> If you dont bother
<ubuntu-mate> show me a pics of your art
<ubuntu-mate> Very cool
<sslove> i am a culinary artist, a chef by another name except i don't work in restos, i work freelance. my art is creating new dishes, but i dabble in other arts too, just a creative person. i think programming is creative too, well at least it's creating, and i'm sure some solutions require creativity, altho programmers are not usually considered artists
<ubuntu-mate> ohhh is very true
<ubuntu-mate> hahaha
<ubuntu-mate> I try sometimes develop some art with I do
<sslove> i want to learn programming actually, just at least so i can study code and submit patches or squash bugs or maybe someday  participate in cool projects, or hack/fork my own shit
<ubuntu-mate> Great
<ubuntu-mate> haha
<ubuntu-mate> Very nice
<sslove> i am loving this release of U-MATE
<ubuntu-mate> IS the first time that I try install
<ubuntu-mate> cause bug hd, shure
<ubuntu-mate> But, is seems very light
<ubuntu-mate> I like cooking too
<ubuntu-mate> But I cooking food from "Minas Gerais"
<ubuntu-mate> Is a state of Brazil
<ubuntu-mate> Polenta With Chicken
<sslove> makes my old netbook nice and fast and modern again, but when i use unity on my slightly newer netbook, with 2gb ram, i realize how much extra polish unity has, and i love the HUD most of all. i was looking for something in an app with so many menu items, and i couldn't find it, with HUD it would take a second to tap alt and search. U-MATE 16.10 is working on a HUD, smart move, that shit is the most killer feature ever
<ubuntu-mate> Chicken with okra
<ubuntu-mate> hahaha yes is true
<sslove> yea my mate install on my netbook is about 300mb or less at idle, not bad. atom 1.6ghz and 1gb ram, lol
<ubuntu-mate> sweet corn bread with cloves and cinnamon
<sslove> yea is minas gerais the culinary capital of brasil?
<ubuntu-mate> No
<sslove> mmm that sounds good
<ubuntu-mate> In Brazil, we have a many kind of colinary
<ubuntu-mate> From Bahia
<ubuntu-mate> From Minas
<ubuntu-mate> From Sao Paulo
<sslove> i was in ceara, and wasn't impressed with the food there
<sslove> in a small city
<ubuntu-mate> The capital of colunary is Sao Paulo
<ubuntu-mate> But like NY
<sslove> a lot of the churrasco was, um, pretty much always very overcooked
<ubuntu-mate> Cause the financial center
<sslove> lol, dry hard meat not my favorite
<sslove> i should check out sp
<sslove> if i can
<ubuntu-mate> hahaha Dry hard meat?
<sslove> someday
<ubuntu-mate> Carne seca?
<ubuntu-mate> hahaha
<ubuntu-mate> Come to SP!
<sslove> i'm sure there are talented chefs and cooks throughout the country tho
<ubuntu-mate> Stay in my apartament
<sslove> oh man that would be sweet
<ubuntu-mate> My ap, localized i center of Sao Paulo
<sslove> i sent u a pm, send ur info there
<ubuntu-mate> in*
<ubuntu-mate> nice
<sslove> do u see it?
<ubuntu-mate> Yes
<ubuntu-mate> I talked you u there
<sslove> yea man, many things i love about this ubuntu mate, crazy nice once i tweak it to my liking, but it has superseded mint, it includes the mint menu (minus the ability to install software from the menu, what' the fuck is up with that), a dock, gdebi, the awesome welcome app and software boutique with ppa's. global menu(top menu), mate dock, etc. so nice, but still no HUD, oh well.
<ouroumov> sslove, MATE menu was probably forked before that feature was implemented in Mint menu
<ouroumov> And yeah, as you pointed there's a HUD in alpha testing now thanks to flexion.org
<sslove> yea that's awesome
<sslove> hey anyone here know why the 'advanced menu' (mint menu innit?) doesn't install software searched from the menu like mint menu does (or at least used to)?
<ouroumov> I'm off to sleep, see ya.
<sslove> gnight
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-29
<ubuntu-mate> hey guys
<NeueMann> Hey guys, I'm having this problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/804296/ubuntu-mate-is-getting-the-wrong-ip-address
<YankDownUnder> NeueMann: Read through this - it might help: http://tecadmin.net/setup-network-interface-on-ubuntu-debian-and-linuxmint/#
<NeueMann> YankDownUnder, that didn't help. After following the instructions ethernet didn't show at all in ifconfig.
<YankDownUnder> NeueMann: Question - are you sure the drivers for this network card are actually installed and working?
<NeueMann> that didn't help. After following the instructions ethernet didn't show at all in ifconfig.
<YankDownUnder> NeueMann: As per the last question I asked - are the drivers installed for this network card?
<NeueMann> Sorry, got disconnected using the network card. They were. How would I check that now?
<YankDownUnder> NeueMann: Easy done - open a terminal - type: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<YankDownUnder> NeueMann: That would automatically install any drivers that you might need on this system - however, that being said, it might not necessarily fix your issue. Have you checked your network card configs in the network manager - just to make sure or test?
<NeueMann> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<YankDownUnder> "2 not upgraded" - in the Software Centre, are those "items" showing?
<NeueMann> Nope but I installed the upgrades. Now they're gone.
<YankDownUnder> NeueMann: Rebooted?
<NeueMann> Several times.
<NeueMann> I've also rebooted the router (when in use) and requested new IPs from the network.
<YankDownUnder> NeueMann: Still the same IP address range - being 10.x.x.x ?
<NeueMann> Yes.
<NeueMann> I've restarted network-manager as well.
<YankDownUnder> NeueMann: I'm at a loss for the moment - you should either wait in here, or also ask in #ubuntu -> there are more folks in there, mate.
<NeueMann> Thanks.
<m4bs> hye guys
<m4bs> some1?
<m4bs> look like no one here
<mate|47163> hello
<mate|63758> Hi, I have a old laptop https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/FujitsuAmiloLa1703 and it's graphic card works ok in ubuntu mate live usb but installed it goes to 640x480
<mate|63758> ubuntu mate live usb 16.01 LTS downloaded today
<mate|63758> how can I copy graphics configuration from live usb to the installed version?
<alkisg> mate|63758: what's the output of this command? lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<mate|1> $ lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<mate|1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] [1106:3230] (rev 01)
<mate|1>  Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] [1734:10d9]
<mate|1>  Kernel modules: viafb
<mate|1> me again in usb live
<alkisg> Ah, that's the live one, ok,
<alkisg> can you put also the output of: xrandr
<alkisg> And: cat /var/log/Xorg.?.log
<alkisg> ..in paste.ubuntu.com or somewhere similar
<alkisg> Then boot normally, so that we can compare the output of those commands
<alkisg> ...between the livecd session and the normal session
<alkisg> From what I see, the live cd doesn't use the openchrome driver, but only viafb
<alkisg> Ah and a final command to compare between live and normal is: cat /proc/cmdline
<mate|1> http://pastebin.com/iaQXRB18
<mate|1> got cut, is enough?
<mate|1> rebooting
<mate|63758> ooops, life gets in the way of this :/
<mate|63758> I will be back
<mate|63758> it will involve xorg.conf or this is something that is in the past?
<alkisg> mate|63758: the output of xrandr?
<alkisg> Also, pluma /var/log/Xorg.0.log should allow you to copy/paste all of it
<alkisg> It might involve xorg.conf, yes
<mate|63758> thanks :)
<powpei> j
<lhz> using a sound blaster e5 usb audio card connected to an amplifier through optical. now volume in ubuntu has always been a bit lower than in windows 10, meaning i have had to turn the volume up a bit more on my amplifier. now after a recent update in ubuntu, volume is inaudibly low, i can only barely hear anything even if i turn up volume on my amplifier to the max. any ideas? in pavucontrol it looks like
<lhz> the whole scale is used.
<lhz> and volume is set to 100%
<lhz> looks like it just broke completely now, syslog is spammed by these: "com.canonical.indicator.sound-gtk2[4107]: 11:22:59.718 E [audio_driver_pulseaudio.cpp:326 ] can't write to stream, Connection terminated"
<ouroumov> lhz, maybe ask in #ubuntu ? I don't think such a problem would be specific to Ubuntu MATE
<mate|35947> mpaste seems to be broken in ubuntu 16.01 LTS
<mate|35947> mpaste -lang text -e 12345 typescript
<mate|35947> Could not load languages from api, defaulting to "text"
<mate|35947> Could not get expiration times, defaulting to 1800
<mate|35947> Reading file: typescript ...
<mate|35947> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mate|35947>   File "/usr/bin/mpaste", line 155, in <module>
<mate|35947>     if not args.expire in params['expires']:
<mate|35947> TypeError: argument of type 'int' is not iterable
<Wimpress> ouroumov, See the name change above :-)
<Wimpress> alkisg, You too :-)
<Wimpress> busmaster, Yo
<busmaster> Hi
<busmaster> Well, I want to contribute but don't know where to start
<busmaster> Any pointers?
<DarkPsydeLord> as a developer?
<busmaster> Yes
<busmaster> I can do Python, Java, C/C++ and Web dev
<busmaster> I can work with Git as well
<DarkPsydeLord> well correct me if im wrong but ubuntu-mate doesnt have a git project but mate does
<DarkPsydeLord> i think buntu mate is on launchpad
<busmaster> Yes, well I just need a heading. Anything is fine.
<DarkPsydeLord> usually people get involved translating in most projects for start
<DarkPsydeLord> or trying to find a fix for bugs
<Wimpress> busmaster, We do use Git.
<Wimpress> Most projects are in BitBucket.
<Wimpress> busmaster, See Ubuntu MATE Welcome for links to where the projects live.
<Wimpress> We are working on some Get Involved documentation.
<Wimpress> Which will help people determine how to get started.
<Wimpress> busmaster, But is there something in particular you're interested in working on?
<busmaster> Um,
<busmaster> Ok, full disclosure. I've heard a lot about FOSS and I think I'm capable of working on something now.
<busmaster> This is completely new territory for me.
<busmaster> So am I interested in something particular? I really can't say.
<danila> Hey, guys
<danila> Is anyone here? :p
<Akuli> yes
<danila> How to pin apps to the left side of the panel? I need to replace Firefox with Chrome
<danila> (I use Redmond theme)
<Akuli> right-click, remove, right-click, add to panel
<Akuli> unless the left side panel is not a normal mate side panel
<danila> What if it is?
<Akuli> then get rid of it and create a mate panel instead
<Akuli> you can make it wider than the default if you like to
<Akuli> mate panels are fun, you just right-click and you can do anything to them
<danila> When I right-clicked Chrome and chose "Add to panel"
<danila> it was then put in the active apps area
<Akuli> drag it and move it
<Akuli> or right-click, select move
<danila> then I can put it only on the right side
<danila> otherwise I can't see my active apps
<danila> Chrome kinda covers them
<Akuli> right-click what you call active apps at the left side
<Akuli> and unlock it
<Akuli> then you can move it around
<danila> Thanks, dude
<sslove> ouroumov, um, forked before that feature? definitely not, the very first time i had ever used the mint menu back in 2009, it already had that ability, and it is awesome. shame the ubuntu mate team left that out. (the ability to search for and install directly from the menu without the need to open anything else, just type, and even a partial completion is often enough, and you are presented with all the possibilities to install
<sslove> software, which u may do with one click + admin password of course)
<Akuli> sslove, maybe busmaster could modify the menu for you? :)
<Akuli> the menu is all python
<Akuli> i've changed it once, someone here wanted it to open by just hovering instead of clicking
<sslove> i wonder if it is just a relatively simple thing to toggle in dconf for instance, and i wonder why it wouldn't be there since it is part of the functionality of that menu for years(since its inception afaik)
<Akuli> another option would be to grab mint's menu and install it on ubuntu mate, but it may not be easy
<t_> my software updater thing is confusing
<busmaster> There's this nifty little feature I discovered recently, one can press and hold the Mate menu, navigate to required option and launch it on release.
<sslove> http://imgur.com/a/yHksb if you see here, i typed in 'soulseek' in the mint menu, it would give me the option at the bottom to install nicotine+ and other soulseek clients
<busmaster> It saves one click, but pretty intuitive.
<sslove> if i were to type pidgin- it would give me a big scrollable list of pidgin extensions i could install with a simple click
<sslove> i'm not sure if the current linux mint mate still allows that functionality, but i don't see why it would have been removed unless maybe it's a bitch to maintain that feature
<Akuli> busmaster, i believe all gtk buttons emit their clicked signal on button release. which would explain that
<sslove> https://www.linuxmint.com/tmp/blog/1534/mintmenu-search-engines-1.jpg
<eirik_> hey! how can i make my mouse pointer diappear when i watch for ex youtube videos in fullscreen?
<Akuli> eirik_, drag it to the right edge? :)
<sslove> https://www.linuxmint.com/tmp/blog/1534/mintmenu-search-engines-1.jpg sorry, in this pic u can see what i am talking about, this has always been part of the mint menu, and one of the killer features of it. i wish unity would  allow search and install of software via the dash. i believe it's a makulu linux unity install that i have the ability to uninstall apps directly from the dash
<Akuli> eirik_, my pointer disappears by itself on 14.04
<Akuli> busmaster, interested in showing what you can do? :)
<busmaster> Sure.
<busmaster> um...What exactly is to be done?
<eirik_> Akuli, hehe, yeah. now i just drag it over to my other monitor, but it'd be better if it just disappeared like it should. i'm on 16.04
<Akuli> busmaster, i'm not an ubuntu mate developer and i have no idea what they appreciate
<Akuli> but if you want to you could implement what sslove needs
<Akuli> eirik_, which browser? it disappears on chromium, i can try that on firefix
<Akuli> firefox
<eirik_> google-chorme-stable
<sslove> busmaster, do u see my last link? the image of the ability to one click install software directly from the 'mintmenu'?
<sslove> https://www.linuxmint.com/tmp/blog/1534/mintmenu-search-engines-1.jpg
<Akuli> eirik_, should be basically same as my chromium
<eirik_> i havent tried on firefox yet, i could try that and see if that works. hold on.
<sslove> it has always been there on any version of it i have ever used in any distro wise enough to include it, except ubuntu-mate
<busmaster> I saw the image.
<Akuli> oops! :D
<Akuli> i forgot that i have Ctrl+Alt+backspace set up to kill my x
<sslove> do u know why it's not working in ubuntu mate?
<eirik_> Akuli, it disappeared as expected in firefox. guess it might be a problem with chrome
<Akuli> sslove, ubuntu mate's menu is a fork of mintmenu
<Akuli> basically, martin or someone else has taken the mint menu and modified it, then it's become ubuntu mate menu
<eirik_> Akuli, is chromeium the same as google chrome?
<Akuli> so all we'd probably need to do is to copy-paste some code from mint's menu and you'd have your search function
<sslove> right, i get that
<Akuli> eirik_, chromium is a free as in freedom version of it
<Akuli> google is not spying on you, but you also don't get flash player with it
<eirik_> both sounds perfect! :d
<sslove> but then that functionality was deliberately removed/omitted from the fork?
<eirik_> :D
<Akuli> sslove, yes, and i dont know why
<sslove> speaking of chromium browsers, years ago there was iron browser, whatever happened with that project?
<eirik_> can i still log in as i would in chrome, though?
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> just like in chrome, with your google account
<Akuli> its really not that different
<sslove> it's still super cool to have that menu in ubuntu mate, and that ability to install new sw while not something u do everyday, for geeks, it's something that we(at least i) do often
<Akuli> eirik_, my pointer disappears with firefox also
<Akuli> i guess this is yet another 16.04 issue :)
<eirik_> Akuli, hmm, okay. i'll try chromium, as that sounds great, but you might be right that it's a 16.04 issue
<eirik_> Akuli, i've had some other problems with 16.04 too. does it have a lot of issues?
<sslove> i've had more issues with 16.04 than any ubuntu release in years, but nothing major
<eirik_> what kind of problems?
<sslove> let me think about it
<eirik_> my main problem, which i'd consider somewhat major, was that with regular ubuntu, when I installed it or booted from a live cd i would just get a black background, and no input would work. however, other flavors like mate, etc., works with no problems. so i would assume it's a problem with unity
<sslove> well, little stuff like, my icon theme of choice(faenza) no longer displays correctly across the whole system, missing from synaptic for instance, synaptic now has some butt ugly icons, synaptic also missing from global menu, synaptic  also missing the quick filter which was default in the past, had to google for a solution and get it back, power and sound icons are the default (ugly) ones in the system settings. update manager
<sslove> doesn't work, "software" doesn't work, and more. little stuff like that, and maybe some slightly bigger issues that are not coming to me now, like, it takes about 5x as long to wake from suspend as it does to turn on and boot from 'off'
<sslove> in the past i have had to turn a lubuntu install into unity by installing the necessary stuff, takes a while to really get it looking right. i had to do it because installing for my x and she only had a 1gb usb stick
<eirik_> yeah, that does sounds annoying. was that on vanilla 16.04 ubuntu? did you run into the same problems on other flavors, e.g mate, lubuntu, etc?
<sslove> no this was an older release, maybe 15.04
<Akuli> eirik_, what are your other issues?
<sslove> i installed lubuntu because it was the only official ubuntu i could fit on a 1gb usb and then installed ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-session, etc
<Akuli> oh :)
 * Akuli reads the scrollback
<sslove> my other grievance is i can't get  my favorite audio app guayadeque, to work
<Akuli> sslove, mini.isos are for that
<Akuli> they fit in about 50 megabytes or so
<sslove> guayadeque is no longer in the repos, and if i manually install it, it doesn't playback anything because 16.04 is missing a package from the repos required by guayadeque to play music
<eirik_> Akuli, well, i can't say i ran into a whole lot of other problems as i never could get my vanilla ubuntu to work, haha! so i opted for mate, which, after using it for a while, i very much prefer to unity.
<sslove> i tried the mini .iso but i couldn't get it to work
<eirik_> so far i havent run into many problems apart from the cursor thing
<Akuli> sslove, what was your problem?
<Akuli> if it was installing a kernel then i had the same issue when i tried it
<Metomorphis> im having samba client issues here, can see workgroups but cannot connect to file server, i have fresh install not changes made to smb.conf
<Akuli> Metomorphis, i'd just use nitroshare for simple file transfers
<Akuli> maybe you need to allow it through ufw?
<Akuli> i mean allow samba
<Metomorphis> i havent turned ufw on, i had thought about that
<Metomorphis> never heard of nitroshare though
<Akuli> you can google for screenshots
<sslove> i really really LOVE Ubuntu MATE, but i have gotten used to stuff like the awesome unity keyboard shortcuts to launch apps, cycle thru windows, show desktop, the HUD (especially the HUD, most killer OS feature ever) and the overall polish and stability of it. there are things i wish i had the ability to change or modify about unity, as i was able to do with just about anything on GNOME 2, but still, it is very slick, i love the
<sslove> global menu (former mac user) and i use top menu here in U MATE, and on my netbook, i have begun to wean myself off the 3rd party launchers like Kupfer (amazing) and docky, and just try to use the unity dash and launcher so i can reclaim precious ram. neither are as good as using kupfer and docky, but there are strengths and weaknesses to each
<Akuli> sslove, you probably want to set up compiz
<Akuli> it does a lot of that stuff
<Metomorphis> if i install nitroshare will it change any of my system settings so that if i dont like it uninstalling will be a pain?
<Akuli> it shouldn't, if you use the ppa or download the deb directly
<Akuli> of course, you want to remove the ppa after uninstalling, but other than that it shouldn't cause any issues
<Akuli> you also need to install it on all computers you're sharing stuff on
<Metomorphis> i saw that its in the repos at least when i did a apt search it shows it
<Akuli> oh
<Akuli> well its not in my 14.04 :)
<Akuli> then it should be great
<Metomorphis> ahh ok ill check it out.. thank you
<Akuli> also adds a handy ufw profile, so stuff like "sudo ufw allow nitroshare" will work
<Codfection> Ubuntu mate is the best distro
<Metomorphis> awesome
<Codfection> Removes the lag from unity :)
<Akuli> i like nitroshare. it does one thing and does it well :)
<sslove> well, i have U MATE  now on an old netbook 1.6ghz and 1gb ram, so  i'll just leave marco gpu on, MATE (GNOME 2) still has cool stuff i wish i could do in unity, but i thanks to HUD and shortcuts and the behavior of global menu and LIM, unity currently is the best DE for my main computing needs
<Akuli> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_philosophy#Do_One_Thing_and_Do_It_Well
<eirik_> sslove, is there no way of getting those features to mate? i'd be really surprised if no shortcut program existed
<Akuli> sslove, there's keyboard shortcuts in the menu, you can get started with that
<eirik_> where can i configure compiz btw? i switched to it in the mate control center > MATE tweak, but now all the options above is greyed out
<sslove> eirik_, it's possible maybe, but u know, in unity, it's the default, press and hold super for cheat sheet(very nice) and u see the 'speed dial' for 10 apps. i usually use 10 apps or less, so i launch and switch/toggle opera for instance with super+1
<Akuli> eirik_, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Akuli> sslove, what does it matter whats the default?
<sslove> telegram super+2, etc. would be nice to see similar functionality implemented in future MATE as well
<eirik_> Akuli, allright, thanks!
<sslove> btw, as of 16.04, sudo apt install will suffice, no need to type apt-get
<Akuli> as of 12.04, i think
<sslove> really??
<eirik_> sslove, ah, i see. i agree that i do miss the super to open a launcher/start menu kind, but i havent looked that much into it
<sslove> fuuuuck
<Akuli> at least my 14.04 has it
<sslove> imagine how many unnecessary  -get i must have typed out
<Akuli> also, if we wanted to do it the right way we'd use aptitude instead of apt-get and apt
<sslove> might amount to a few extra hours of my life!
<sslove> lol
<Akuli> thats an unnecessary itude, but worth it
<eirik_> i've always wondered about that. in almost every tutorial i see, they use apt-get, but when i type a command wrong it suggests just apt. what's the difference?
<Akuli> sslove, run aptitude without any args to get started, and go play minesweeper with it :)
<Akuli> eirik_, apt is "the new" thing, but behind the scenes it uses apt-get anyway
<sslove> Akuli, what do u mean?
<Akuli> sslove, type aptitude
<Akuli> you can play minesweeper with it
<eirik_> Akuli, ah, okay. so they're basically the same thing?
<Akuli> eirik_, yes. there's some differences, but not many.
<Akuli> sslove, actions - play minesweeper
<sslove> what else?
<sslove> chess would be nice
<sslove> don't really know minesweeper
<Akuli> its easy
<eirik_> Akuli, okay. is the differences like legacy stuff or is there any functionality differences? i've notices that apt-get doesnt have a search command
<Akuli> the numbers just tell how many mines there's around them
<Akuli> eirik_, apt-cache search ...
<Akuli> apt just uses that :)
<Akuli> the apt command is basically renaming the commands and merging them into one thing
<eirik_> Akuli, okay. so apt just uses the other apt-* commands to do things?
<Akuli> yes
<eirik_> Akuli, gotcha!
<Akuli> basically
<Akuli> it does some other stuff, but really not much
<sslove> i just played it, not fun
<sslove> i'd rather fap
<eirik_> Akuli, btw, i just install chromium-browser and tried youtube in fullscreen. the mouse pointer disappeared! :D thanks for the suggestion
<Akuli> so it was about the browser :)
<sslove> yea, super + 1-0 has kinda made my dock app(s) sorta obsolete
<Akuli> weird that chrome doesn't do that
<sslove> since it's much quicker for me to hit the shortcuts on keyboard rather than mouse to the dock and click to appear or hide app
<TwoNotes> Where can I find instructions on upgrading U-M from 15.10 to 16.04.1?
<sslove> eirik_, u can try uninstalling and reinstalling or just reinstalling the browser to see if that has any effect. easy enough to do it and see
<eirik_> yeah, seems like it was a browser issue. i agree, chrome should do it no problems, must be a bug
<sslove> TwoNotes, do-release-upgrade
<TwoNotes> System/Admin menu has THREE apps that have something to do with softwrae upgrades
<eirik_> sslove, yeah, i'll try that as well
<Akuli> TwoNotes, i believe it's just a simple sudo do-release-upgrade, but you should check that first. you may also want to change your settings to use LTS versions
<TwoNotes> Akuli, which settings would those be?
<Akuli> i forgot which file they are in
<Akuli> let me check
<sslove> Akuli, TwoNotes u don't need sudo for do-release-upgrade, it launches its own sudo
<sslove> TwoNotes, do-release-upgrade will suffice
<Akuli> well... i definitely don't like that
<Akuli> root access without asking for root access
<eirik_> sslove, i tried uninstalling and reinstalling google-chrome-stable by using apt remove google-chrome-stable and then apt install ... , but the cursor still doesn't disappear in fullscreen. i'll try to purge google-chrome-stable to remove all settings, maybe that'll help. will report back
<sslove> no it asks for ur admin password
<Akuli> TwoNotes, edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the last line to Prompt=lts
<Akuli> that way you should get 16.04, not 16.10
<eirik_> sslove, yeah, i hope it asks for the password. sounds scary if it could use sudo without asking
<sslove> but no need to type sudo that's all, believe me, for a whole release upgrade for sure u will need admin access
<Akuli> it can't use sudo by itself... unless you've used sudo within the last 5 minutes or so and sudo remembers that :D
<eirik_> true, true. is the cool-down 5 min by default?
<sslove> yea, sometimes the most perplexing problems i have had with a browser (happened to be chrome or chromium) a clear cache turned out to solve the problem. i was unable to get online at all until i cleared cache
<Akuli> eirik_, i'm not sure, and you can probably change that
<Akuli> man sudo
<TwoNotes> The release-upfrades file explicitly says to NOT specify lts if current system is not already an LTS
<Akuli> oh.... i should have read that
<TwoNotes> Isn't there a web page describing the steps for an upgrade?
<Akuli> i'm pretty sure there is
<TwoNotes> All I find is old stuff pertaining to previous versions
<TwoNotes> I have *never* had a major upgrade-in-place go well.  But I woould prefer not having to do a reinstall this time
<TwoNotes> I am downloading the 16.04.1 iso just in case though
<Akuli> the traditional way would be to edit your sources.list and run a dist-upgrade, but someone just did that from 14.04 to 16.04 on #ubuntu-fi and it broke a lot of stuff
<sslove> TwoNotes, make sure ur fully up to date before doing release upgrade
<sslove> makes a difference
<TwoNotes> It is such a pain having to find out again, exactly which 'fcitx' modules I need, etc
<TwoNotes> How do I tell if I m fully up to date?
<Akuli> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Akuli> run that
<randall> I've played 2 different dvds in vlc and there's a wierd flickering effect, is there something ubuntu mate 16.04 is missing out of the box that affects dvd playback?
<eirik_> sslove, i tried reinstalling google chrome, but still the cursor doesn't disappear. think i'll switch to chromium though, as that sounds better.
<sslove> yea sure, basically the same shit
<sslove> chromium is upstream chrome
<sslove> randall, trash vlc and install smplayer, better than vlc imho
<randall> ummmm....ok?
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove: exactly how is better im interested
<sslove> or don't trash it if u don't want to, but if it's flickering, fuck it
<sslove> why keep something around that's not working well. smplayer beats out vlc in
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, well, better is subjective, i said imho, but the defaults are way better, nicer, more logical GUI, default keyboard shortcuts, autoresume playback, youtube browser, many many things
<sslove> also i find it to use less resources to do the same thing, play media. and on my netbook, or anything running on batteries, i would say that that is definitely 'better'
<sslove> just try it out and see for yourself
<DarkPsydeLord> sound appealing, but it has the ability to play almost everything without a lil tweak as vlc does?
<sslove> i love vlc, don't get me wrong, but as a standalone (video) player, i like smplayer better. also just works better for me all around, more stable, less resources, more logical defaults, etc. but mostly i use kodi for most media playback, somehow it plays videos on my netbook(s) using less ram and cpu than either smplayer OR vlc, i don't know what kodi uses on the backend
<randall> sslove, does the youtube browser actually work again? I know it didn't last time I used it
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, yes, i believe so, it usually plays stuff vlc can't or won't
<sslove> yea the utube browser i was using just a few days ago
<sslove> it has been rewritten
<sslove> it's a new one now
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove: awesome im trying it asap and i mean it im about to play a whole bunch of old backups
<eirik_> sslove, how does the yt browser work?
<sslove> eirik_, what do u mean?
<sslove> u mean does it work well?
<eirik_> sslove, like, do you search for the videos you want to watch? does it have a subscription page where new videos from the channels you're subscribed to on youtube shows up?
<sslove> um
<sslove> not sure leme check
<sslove> sudo apt install smplayer smtube
<TwoNotes> WHat is the difference between 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and 'do-release-upgrade'?
<nomic> 1. upgrades version
<nomic> 2. ... would use sudo apt-get upgrade ... 2 is maybe "install updates2
<nomic> haven't seen/heard of "do-release-upgrade"
<Akuli> do-release-update is an ubuntu thing
<Akuli> ubuntu developers made it for whatever reason, its not there in other debian-based distros
<sslove> TwoNotes, dist-upgrade upgrades ur installed distro, release upgrade upgrades the release, to a new release (pretty much what it sounds like, but i know it can seem confusing)
<TwoNotes> Ok, so update+dist-upgrade makes sure my CURRENT system is up to date.  Then do-release-upgrade will take it to 16.04?
<sslove> wait, uh, to upgrade to new release, the cmd is do-release-upgrade  or update or both? now i am confused
<sslove> TwoNotes, correct, that is if u are either on 15.10 or 14.04
<TwoNotes> Need to have all current updates applied first as I understand it
<TwoNotes> on 15.10 now
<sslove> right
<Akuli> TwoNotes, or maybe to 16.10
<Akuli> which might be a bit of a problem because its harder to go back
<TwoNotes> I want the LTS, which is 16.04.1 I think
<DarkPsydeLord> trying smplayer playing an old loseless backup .ape of lacrimosa stille album
<DarkPsydeLord> works like a charm!
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, haha cool
<sslove> http://imgur.com/a/dZzdl smtube
<sslove> http://imgur.com/a/VzoRu more smtube
<sslove> http://imgur.com/a/DPJ8b
<sslove> http://imgur.com/a/JVwzw
<sslove> http://imgur.com/a/PlKde
<dan> hi all
<ouroumov> sslove, why do you think that feature (menu-search) was cool? The way I see it it would have had to require a lot of useless CPU cycles.
<sslove> eirik_, see the smtube pics i just linked to above, those a just screenshot now, it's working fine, but i don't see an ability to subscribe
<nomic> i don't like the fact that  apt-get upgrade = 'update'
<sslove> ouroumov, massive time saver and discovery of packages built right into the menu, it was like having synaptic built right into it
<ouroumov> Right so it's of zero interest to 99% of computer users
<sslove> ouroumov, i didn't notice it to ever slow down my computers and i use total piece of shit underpowered netbooks with 1gb ram, lol
<sslove> i don't think cpu cycles is an issue for that feature
<ouroumov> On my N3150 running apt-cache search results in a massive CPU spike
<sslove> ouroumov, What's of 0 interest to 99% of users? package search and install in menu?
<ouroumov> sslove, yes
<eirik_> sslove, ah, okay, cool! seems like a decent alternative to using youtube.com, especially where resources are limited.
<sslove> ouroumov, well, as u see, there is wikipedia and google and computer search built into there too, maybe 99% of ppl don't use that either, to do a google search for instance, should it be removed then?
<ouroumov> Those are static strings with an onlick event triggering an action only if the user chooses
<sslove> ouroumov, i don't  see your point, sure it is useful to many of the geeks who use linux
<ouroumov> Who cares about the geeks though? The geeks are happy with a command line.
<sslove> let's face it, despite all our efforts to make linux os's user friendly, an admirable goal btw, and we try to install it on all of our gf's and fmaily's computers, it is still mostly geeks using this shit, and i'm  sure a lot of us LIKE THAT FEATURE. hey, i have been missing that for years, i fucking love that GNOME 2 mint menu
<ouroumov> I've converted My brother, My Mother, My Father, My Aunt, My Cousin to Linux
<ouroumov> They're barely geeks at all.
<sslove> geeks are also lazy cunts (at least can be, and often are) and this is probably the quickest and easiest way to install software, unless u wanna install many packages at once and then, nothing beats cli
<ouroumov> The Old lady that's my mother's friend is no geek either
<sslove> ouroumov, congrats mate, where u from btw?
<ouroumov> All most of the use is: Firefox and Thunderbird
<ouroumov> I'm from France. :]
<sslove> ok, here's an argument that u can't beat, u tell granny, or pops or bro or whomever, hey if u wanna type in and search in this menu here, u can click to install new software too, what could possibly be easier than that? nothing to launch
<sslove> anyway, i want it there even if it is JUST FOR ME, and the original guy who wrote the code, i guess he thought it would be a good idea
<sslove> france is a wonderful place, sorry to hear about the recent bullshit over there
<ouroumov> If the feature is still in Mint menu it should be portable
<sslove> thunderbird, really?
<ouroumov> yes
<sslove> lol, that is something that is of 0 use for 99% of ppl
<sslove> lol
<ouroumov> Everybody reads mail
<ouroumov> And for most of them, once on a heavy client, always on a heavy client
<ouroumov> Only the younguns can not throw up at the idea of a webmail
<sslove> personally, in the past i have used and loved email clients, but haven't used one in years now.
<sslove> mozilla no longer develops thunderbird and i hear they're gonna kill it, fyi
<sslove> i doubt anyone else will fork and maintain it
<ouroumov> Well sure, it's not like they can just keep adding features, I mean it's already a mail client. ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamie_Zawinski )
<ouroumov> One could argue it doesn't need to be in active development anymore
<swift110> hey all
<sslove> yea sure, kupfer hasn't been seen any active development in years and it is still a brilliant and relevant piece of software that works well in any distro i have tried. it's fully mature and stable sw
<ouroumov> hey swift110
<swift110> how are you ouroumov
<ouroumov> Nursing a small headache, you? :]
<lab_> tio hacker
<lab_> holi
<ouroumov> hi lab_
<lab_> tio amd o intel:
<lab_> tio
<lab_> hola
<lab_> hola
<lab_> alo
<lab_> aloooooooooooooo
<swift110> I am enjoying youtube
<lab_> niiiice
<lab_> dude
<lab_> watch nightbloo3
<lab_> that great
<lab_> (y)
<swift110> what us it
<DarkPsydeLord> ok so this is my final verdict about smplayer
<DarkPsydeLord> after playing all sorts of rare formats
<DarkPsydeLord> me likey! (y)
<sslove> hahahaa
<sslove> ok, so, how do u think it fares against vlc?
<sslove> have u noticed if u quit during playback, it resumes at the point u left off?
<sslove> that i like, and afaik vlc doesn't do, and if it does, not by default
<DarkPsydeLord> well default gui remind me wmp which i dont like at all but theres plenty of themes so now i really like it
<DarkPsydeLord> controls are so intuitive its ridiculous
<sslove> it's funny how some of the best software in the FLOSS world is overlooked
<sslove> yea the default theme is wack but others are included
<sslove> yup, i used to have to customize all the keys on my vlc to make it like smplayer out of the box, lol
<DarkPsydeLord> the freaking youtube feature kill it
<sslove> yup, bye bye commercials
<sslove> youtube proper now has a way even around my adblockers
<DarkPsydeLord> when i first use it i heard in the background "Multikill"
<sslove> but somehow smtube doesn't ever show ads to me
<sslove> say what?
<sslove> u heard it where?
<DarkPsydeLord> my head no worries
<DarkPsydeLord> jajaja
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<sslove> donde eres?
<DarkPsydeLord> some 3rd world country named mexico XD
<sslove> jajaja
<sslove> i used to live there, in merida and valladolid
<sslove> and tulum
<DarkPsydeLord> however im used to the old sfx in UT
<DarkPsydeLord> so multikill was the obvious
<sslove> lol, gotcha
<DarkPsydeLord> and nice i love tulum
<DarkPsydeLord> paradise on earth
<sslove> i hear tulum is getting all big and for rich ppl now
<sslove> bye bye small chill village
<sslove> when i was there, i saw them building the infrastructure for something to be much much larger than what it was at the time
<DarkPsydeLord> well i can tell because now its so freaking expensive to go there :( specially from my hometown which is riiight in the middle of the country
<sslove> where is that?
<DarkPsydeLord> guanajuato
<sslove> i miss mexico man
<sslove> but hard to pull bitches there
<lab_> hey guys
<sslove> oi
<DarkPsydeLord> NO WAY! almost everyhuman on earth want to come to playa del carmen
<lab_> amd or intel
<sslove> lsd
<lab_> opio¿?
<DarkPsydeLord> omg thats a hard question to answer
<lab_> what do you mean
<DarkPsydeLord> MDamd of intelsd
<lab_> sorry
<sslove> LOL
<lab_> what do u think about this
<sslove> mdamda
<DarkPsydeLord> well depending on what you need your computer for and whats your graphics card
<lab_> my graphics cards is the gtx 1080
<DarkPsydeLord> then intel closed eyes
<DarkPsydeLord> and trust falling
<lab_> and i think to buy a intel processor
<DarkPsydeLord> while holding knifes
<sslove> hey maybe u guys have an opinion on what is a good lightweight travel computer with good battery life that runs linux (ubuntu for me) well.
<DarkPsydeLord> i think i exagerated the statement a lil bit XD
<sslove> doesn't have to be super powerful, but would be nice to edit video and stuff like that
<DarkPsydeLord> isnt it that every computer runs ubuntu?
<sslove> um, no, the surface which is nice, doesn't really
<lab_> are u hackers?
<sslove> not 100% anyway
<DarkPsydeLord> o no you can but on surface pro
<DarkPsydeLord> arm surfaces are broken
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<sslove> i like the yogas or  maybe a lenovo 2 in 1 15.6 or xps 13
<lab_> msi buddy
<lab_> hahahah
<DarkPsydeLord> btw smplayer support touch interfaces
<DarkPsydeLord> which i freaking love it
<sslove> and i want a 1-3 yr old laptop so i can get it cheap used
<lab_> hey guys
<sslove> oh yea thats right
<DarkPsydeLord> lab_: yes?
<sslove> i have an old OLD lenovo s10-3t touchscreen netbook and the smplayer works nicely on it with touch, i discovered
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove: so any processor preferences ram video card ? screen size?
<sslove> i don't know why it's not the default for ubuntu
<lab_> i have a kingston ssd and i need use how hdd format
<lab_> ?
<lab_> can works?
<sslove> well, something on the smallish side because i travel, 13" is nice, i currently travel with 2 old netbooks and 2 galaxy note phones 2 & 3
<DarkPsydeLord> being honest i dont understand a lot of stuff in ubuntu thats why i switched to mint for quite few years but when ubuntu mate appeared well... here i am
<lab_> and i have s6 edge plus
<sslove> i have a 1tb hd in my lenovo convertible, which will be hard to give up and go to a small ssd
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, u really don't like unity?
<DarkPsydeLord> lab_: can you ask something more specific please
<sslove> i think ubuntu mate is fucking awesome, nice to have such a good official flavor with MATE, and the work the team did is really fucking great
<ouroumov> Language :)
<sslove> only thing i like better about mint now is that gimp is still default (it is right?)
<ouroumov> Let's keep the channel family-friendly
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove: well its like gnome 3 i know, but theres something about unity and gnome 3 i dont like maybe because being an old linux enthusiast i like traditional desktops
<Akuli> sslove, i think ubuntu mate comes with gimp
<sslove> lol, sorry i can't help it, i'm from nyc, i use nice words when i am excited
<sslove> no, mine doesn't
<DarkPsydeLord> not really not default
<sslove> i believe i installed it via snyaptic (so i can install extras too)
<DarkPsydeLord> never used synaptic in my life
<ouroumov> sslove, you're American?
<DarkPsydeLord> sometimes i dont even use a gui in my desktop jus cli
<sslove> well, i agree GNOME 3 is still SH1T, but, unity really looks like the old GNOME 2 ubuntu top  panel of 10.10 and the HUD and the various keyboard shortcuts make navigating really nice and easy/fast
<sslove> ouroumov, i am portuguese american
<sslove> i am terran
<sslove> i pledge allegiance to the earth, not america
<ouroumov> sslove, good to have a country to fall back on, seeing the political freak show in the states
<sslove> not portugal, not peru, not mexico, etc.
<DarkPsydeLord> im half mexican half american half man half bear half pig XD
<sslove> lol, yea it's surreal isn't it?
<ouroumov> I can't believe it
<sslove> i've been living abroad for like 4 years now
<sslove> interesting to see it all from afar
<DarkPsydeLord> so i can practice my horrible portuguese with you which is spanish that sound like singing for me XD
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: ...what name change? :D
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove: ubuntu mate really looks like gnome 2
<DarkPsydeLord> it remind me my loved buntu 8
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<sslove> on my netbook, with 1gb ram, u have a tweaked mutiny with all autohide panels and undecorate mx windows (because of pathetically tiny screen) with advanced menu, and system load indicator. i should really install clipit too, indispensable to me
<DarkPsydeLord> i still have my buntu 8 iso
<DarkPsydeLord> just cause i loved it back in time and i can afford thos mb in my hdd
<Akuli> i think ubuntu 6.something is the oldest you can download
<DarkPsydeLord> really ?
<DarkPsydeLord> i started using linux with fedora
<DarkPsydeLord> which i hated i had to tweak a loooot of things
<sslove> i remember back in 2004, being a mac user and some kid came to my apt and we talked briefly about what he uses, like mac or windows and he was like, neither, i was like, NEITHER?  what do  u use then? he said, ubuntu, linux, i was like, oh, i had heard of linux, but thought it was like super impossible for a dope like me to install, and he showed me the startup and i was like, wow, the shit looks totally legit, lol
<DarkPsydeLord> but somehow it was rewarding
<sslove> are there many mexican linux users?
<sslove> not at all common right?
<DarkPsydeLord> well mostly code freaks
<DarkPsydeLord> not common use
<DarkPsydeLord> when i installed buntu for the first time was instant love :)
<DarkPsydeLord> i felt like i was wasting my time tweaking fedora
<DarkPsydeLord> thats how all started
<sslove> when i lived in valladolid, i met an old american guy dying of cancer there that spoke perfect mayan, i wanted to translate ubuntu to mayan with him, but then i had to leave and never got around to it. would be cool to have a mayan localization
<sslove> he was retired, had time and liked to just drink beer everyday
<TwoNotes> Is Mayan written with Latin alphabet?
<DarkPsydeLord> no idea
<DarkPsydeLord> and im mexican
<TwoNotes> It would be sort of inconvenient in hieroglyphs...
<sslove> lol, yes
<DarkPsydeLord> now that i think of i dont even know if pure mayan still exists
<TwoNotes> It isn't a dead language.  There must be some modern transcription scheme
<DarkPsydeLord> brb
<sslove> i'm not sure if they had their own, i imagine so, but of course they use  latin alphabet nowadays
<TwoNotes> The early Spanish priests must have come up with something.  The Jesuits were good at that sort of thing
<sslove> no, totally not dead, to my surprise too, it is widely spoken in mayan country (southern mexico and guatemala)
<sslove> sorry let me repost this, hey maybe u guys have an opinion on what is a good lightweight travel computer with good battery life that runs linux (ubuntu for me) well.
<TwoNotes> My old Toshiba netbook was pretty good until the trackpad interface went wonky
<ouroumov> sslove, I think system76 have a 14" model
<eirik_> Hi, I just switch to compiz, but now some windows launch outside of what's shown on the screen. The desktop icons are also outside the screen borders. In the bottom right where I can switch between workspaces, I can see the outline of the out-of-sight windows, but there's no way that I know of to move them down. Anyone know what I can do? I'm rocking dual-screen with one horiztontal and one vertical
<ouroumov> Use Compton?
<sslove> u must have infinite desktop or whatever it's called
<eirik_> How can I make it finite then? :p
<sslove> apt install compizconfig-settings-manager and look at the desktop options
<eirik_> Allright, I'll have a look!
<eirik_> Thans
<eirik_> Thanks*
<sslove> in the meantime if u can switch back to compton and install ccsm then fuck around with the settings there
<sslove> ouroumov, hmm, i would love a system 76 but i wanna look for something that is widely available, i am currently in malaysia
<eirik_> Is that prefered? To not mess around with the settings while using the window manager I'm configuring?
<sslove> and i think 13" or so
<sslove> eirik_, well, if ur having that problem, i would switch back and then get it sorted. if ur still able to use ur de just fine, no problem, install ccsm and change the expanded desktop size
<sslove> i'm not even sure that's what it is, but it could be
<eirik_> sslove, okay, thanks
<sslove> yea u should be using compiz while u are using ccsm, but maybe u don't have to, is it better off not, i dont know
<eirik_> ill have a look
<ouroumov> sslove, I think Noah for the Linux Action Show have reviewed a 13" Lenovo not too long ago
<sslove> having touchscreen would be nice, i also like to sometimes use remix os, very nice
<sslove> eirik_, stupid q but u had a look at ur displays settings?
<eirik_> sslove, yeah, but there's nothing that seems relevant there. just screen orientation, refresh rate, resolution
<Akuli> eirik_, i usually switch to macro on mate tweak, then start compiz from the terminal with compiz --replace, tweak its settings and then switch it back in mate tweak
<Akuli> i mean marco, or whatever the default window manager in mate is called
<eirik_> Akuli, ah, okay. I think i'll try that, too. And yes, it's called macro ;)
<sslove> eirik_, what computer are u using?
<sslove> strange to have all these problems
<eirik_> sslove, self built desktop, why? or do you want the specs?
<sslove> no just curious, i've done probably hundreds of linux install on dozens of different hardware, and usually  without much problems
<eirik_> yeah. i have a laptop which has been my "testing machine" where I just install a version of linux to try it out and don't care if i break something. then i installed the one i liked best on my desktop. but it's weird, i've had a lot more problems on my desktop than on the laptop. don't know if it has to do with drivers for my hardware or what
<sslove> did it work ok in live mode?
<sslove> what else have you tried?
<sslove> i'll tell you what, there were some computers that i tried literally dozens of different distros on and nothing worked except pclinuxos, the hardware detection on pclos is amazing, and it's FAST and rolling release, although the packages are not always the latest, despite that it's a rolling release. excellent community and support, second to none, EXTREMELY helpful community, with no attitudes or rtfm bullshit
<sslove> u can try that. PCLOS is like ubuntu for rpm, and soon, everyone will have snaps, so soon there will be less advantage to running ubuntu, which for me anyway is the most support for softwares
<sslove> but i do love unity, so i will be sticking with ubuntu unless unity 8 sucks, which i expect it will for a few releases, til it reaches feature parity with unity 7
<eirik__> hi, sorry, i tried compiz --replace but i think it crashed or something. had to restart my computer. did you say anything after my last message?
<sslove> eirik_, did u get my message about PCLOS?
<eirik__> sslove, no
<eirik__> the last message i got was the one you sent 22:02:36
<eirik__> you asked: "did it work ok in live mode?"
<eirik__> to which i assume you mean live usb stick? and the answer is, stock ubuntu, i.e with unity and all that, didn't work. when i booted it up i just got a black background, frozen ui and no way to interact (the mouse didnt show up and the keyboard didnt respond to any shortcuts,etc). however, linux mint, which i had previously installed, worked without many problems, and official flavors of ubuntu, like mate, gnome, lubuntu, etc., also worked without the
<eirik__> problem i had with unity ubuntu (black bg, all that).
<sslove> hmmm, i see
<sslove> not good
<sslove> i will repost what i wrote u
<sslove> what else have you tried?
<eirik__> hehe, no, can't say it is ;p
<sslove> i'll tell you what, there were some computers that i tried literally dozens of different distros on and nothing worked except pclinuxos, the hardware detection on pclos is amazing, and it's FAST and rolling release, although the packages are not always the latest, despite that it's a rolling release. excellent community and support, second to none, EXTREMELY helpful community, with no attitudes or rtfm bullshit
<eirik__> hmm, lemme think a little
<sslove> u can try that. PCLOS is like ubuntu for rpm, and soon, everyone will have snaps, so soon there will be less advantage to running ubuntu, which for me anyway is the most support for softwares
<sslove> but i do love unity, so i will be sticking with ubuntu unless unity 8 sucks, which i expect it will for a few releases, til it reaches feature parity with unity 7
<sslove> anyway, unless ubuntu is super critical for u, try pclos.
<sslove> sounds like u just want something that works
<DarkPsydeLord> !back
<ubottu> Hurray, I've rejoined the channel.  Too many bugs :)
<sslove> obviously i like and use ubuntu(s) but i have liked pclos SOOO much, that i have donated to the project, and got unlimited storage space on their servers, which i never even used, lol
<sslove> hey DarkPsydeLord
<DarkPsydeLord> howdy do to you mr sslove
<sslove> eirik__, i mean have u tried other distros? how important to u is it that stick with ubuntu?
<eirik__> sslove, cool, thanks! ill check it out. i would prefer a debian based distro since it's the most used and thus the one with most software and tutorials and stuff (and the one i've mainly looked into, so it may be a little biased. i dont really know a lot about the other distros).
<DarkPsydeLord> well for me buntus are important i use most derivatives and ended loving buntu mate
<DarkPsydeLord> just cause it looks like old buntus
<DarkPsydeLord> so gnomy
<DarkPsydeLord> but im so freaking inloved with the pacman
<nomic> z.
<DarkPsydeLord> so yes you guessed it i recommend and install most of the buntu flavors for family friends and offices and use on a regular basis Arch
<sslove> yea, if u see the PCLOS website, u will see that altho it is a relatively small community as compared to debian/ubuntu, they are very very cool and dedicated and they put out their own cool magazine, there is nearly all the software u can get for ubuntu (rpm based packaging) and if u need something, u simply ask for it and someone will build and package it for u
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, yes i agree, so does eirik__ but, the problem is, he's looking for something that works on his custom built pc and i told him i have never tried a distro with better hardware detection/support than pclinuxos
<DarkPsydeLord> o i see so no diy his distro but out of the box
<sslove> actually, from what i hear on linux action show, is that suse does a great job with hardware detection and support. and like i said, soon any distro u use will be more relevant with universal snaps
<DarkPsydeLord> indeed
<sslove> of course, there was a time when i would recommend mint, but nowadays, it's standard ubuntu. wireless drivers and codecs are no longer a problem (usually), and upgrade to new release is nice, mint u have to reinstall, pita
<eirik__> sslove, pclos looks really great! i'll install it on a live usb and have a look.
<sslove> so whatever distro u use should be more irrelevant
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove: not entirely true you can upgrade your mint now from the update center which i find handy
<eirik__> is there a reason hardware detection should be harder on a custom built pc than on a laptop? d
<sslove> yes
<sslove> i can't explain why but that's been my experience
<DarkPsydeLord> eirik__: yes it is, most laptop HW is the same since they build a limited amount and just play with the proc and ram
<sslove> what pclos has going for it. stable rolling release(although some software is older regardless), excellent community and support, superb hardware detection, it is(still) one of the biggest non debian based distros
<DarkPsydeLord> for desktop theres limitless hw from different brands
<DarkPsydeLord> and architectures
<eirik__> DarkPsydeLord, yeah, makes sense.
<sslove> so i recommend try suse leap and shit like that, but try pclos first. there are different iso's for different DE's but they're primarily a KDE distro. but i am 99.999% sure there is a MATE version if u like MATE
<sslove> oi cara
<DarkPsydeLord> never tried pclos myself i will later but i asure suse is rock solid
<DarkPsydeLord> and non debian based as stated
<eirik__> however, i haven't had any problems (i dont think at least) wiht hw detection. when i installed ubuntu mate it installed the correct graphics driver for my gpu (nvidia geforce 660ti) and i generally had very few problems with the graphics. it's just that when i switch wm or want to try some customization that something more often than not break.
<sslove> btw, pclos magazine is awesome, most of it is not related to their distro
<DarkPsydeLord> btw i absolutely love kde plasma
<sslove> eirik__, but didn't u have some earlier issues as well? sorry i wasn't really following it, but i thought u were on here earlier with a different problem
<sslove> do u really?
<DarkPsydeLord> but somehow i always end up using openbox hahahah XD
<sslove> i like it all, this free software shit
<sslove> openbox eh??
<sslove> lol
<sslove> just straight openbox?
<sslove> check it out y'all http://pclosmag.com/index.html
<DarkPsydeLord> well im a heavy cli user
<sslove> they have their own site for their mag
<DarkPsydeLord> so any box works well for me
<sslove> u programmer dark?
<DarkPsydeLord> It engineer :)
<DarkPsydeLord> so kind of an obsesed with tech programmer
<DarkPsydeLord> missed an s
<DarkPsydeLord> lol
<sslove> sorry to be going on and on about pclos now, but it's all family here, even though their site has been the same for years, it is still slick. u can move shit around like on a desktop http://www.pclinuxos.com
<eirik__> sslove, yes, you are correct. earlier i was on here with the mouse not disappearing when playing fullscreen videos on youtube, but that was more a google chrome problem, and was not a problem in chromium which i am now using. then, later i can back on because i wanted to try compiz, but has an issue with windows spawning outside of the visible area and that desktop icons also was outside the visible area. then i messed around in ccsm, but havent
<eirik__> switch back to compiz yet so i dont know yet if the problem's fixed
<sslove> and collapse the windows
<DarkPsydeLord> so taking the mayan thing again... theres several communities in mexico that need their own distro i will like to help to do that
<sslove> oh yea i remember i had their mate desktop installed a couple years ago, they release a nice MATE edition http://www.pclinuxos.com/get-pclinuxos/mate/
<eirik__> woah, cool thing about the pclos page. didnt realize you could move the boxes around
<sslove> yea, there are mayans that don't even speak spanish
<sslove> eirik__, yea they're proper geeks with good taste. check out the magazine, good reads for any linux nerds
<DarkPsydeLord> is full monty DE any good?
<eirik__> sslove, will do! :D
<sslove> wow their MATE is on kernel 4.6.3 already, holy shit
<sslove> full monty is maybe what eirik__  ought to try, it's got the most drivers preinstalled
<sslove> and the DE well, it's KDE but customized
<eirik__> "KDE FullMonty = regular PCLinuxOS KDE installation + special desktop layout + many applications & drivers preinstalled." that sounds like just what i need!
<sslove> but the sys requirements are pretty modern
<sslove> eirik__, ur desktop is pretty modern/capable?
<eirik__> yeah, i have no problems running the os
<DarkPsydeLord> community isos web page is broken :(
<sslove> yea let us know how it works, ur chatting with us via ur desktop now huh?
<eirik__> yup, thats right
<sslove> so with marco gpu compositing, everything works fine? compiz is notoriously finicky
<sslove> community releases is like e17 spins and stuff like that
<eirik__> yeah, macro works wonderfully, and i don't really have much reason to switch to compiz other than that im curious and wanted to see what it was
<sslove> strange that it's broken, maybe the server is down
<eirik__> but if compiz is notorious for being difficult, i might just drop the whole compiz thing and stick with what works; macro
<sslove> oh, still strange that U MATE works and other buntus don't
<sslove> yea, compiz has cool stuff like, spread all windows (they call it scale) but i think compton does it too, i remember seeing it on xubuntu or some  linux blog like webupd8.org
<eirik__> well, as i've said earlier, it's just stock ubuntu (that is, ubnutu with unity, compiz, etc.. the one from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop), but all other flavors that i've tried (mate, gnome, lubuntu) and linux mint have worked without any problems
<DarkPsydeLord> i always tought compiz was ment for kde and not gnome
<sslove> oh oh! i misuderstood u then
<eirik__> sslove, no problem! im just really grateful that you're giving me advice, etc
<sslove> i do't think compiz works for KDE at all, but KDE has copied or implemented a lot of the neato compiz tricks/effects
<eirik__> DarkPsydeLord, in ccsm there is a gnome compatibilty plugin
<sslove> so u guess ur desktop has a problem with compiz because that's what ubuntu uses
<eirik__> really a compatibility plugin for kde, gnome, and mate
<eirik__> yup!
<eirik__> i think it's compiz and/or unity that causes problems with my desktop
<DarkPsydeLord> what will compiz do for my fluxbox wm XD
<eirik__> it'd be interesting to try an earlier version of vanilla ubuntu (e.g 14.04) and see if that has the same problem.
<sslove> it's compiz i reckon
<sslove> hmm, yea
<DarkPsydeLord> do you have any error so we can check on the log?
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe i will be able to help you tune the thing
<eirik__> the thing is, when i first built my computer i didnt have a windows license for a bit so i tried ubuntu (i think it was 12.04) and as far as i remember, there were no problems with that. so maybe it's 16.04 that causes the problem
<sslove> there are problems with graphics and 16.04 in general because of dropped support for proprietary graphics drivers
<eirik__> DarkPsydeLord, which logs are you thinking of? compiz logs?
<DarkPsydeLord> yup
<eirik__> sslove, ah, so that could be it. i will try 14.04 and pclos tomorrow and report back here
<sslove> cool, u could always partition and play with both
<DarkPsydeLord> try reactOS hahahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> im just kidding XD
<DarkPsydeLord> i will try by myself later im just curious
<sslove> while searching for something we're talking about, the windows spread with compton compositor, i just discovered a new OS
<sslove> newt os, looks pretty slick
<sslove> LOL, fucking  world of free software
<eirik__> i could share them, but i dont have any logs from vanilla ubuntu since i cant boot it up and retrieve the logs. however, i can share the compiz logs from my mate install im currently using if you want
<sslove> http://newtoslinux.weebly.com/news/new-update-to-newt-os-lxde-2624
<eirik__> sslove, yeah, im currently dual booting with windows because of games. but i could always partition one of my other hard drives and install different distros on there
<sslove> openbox based but looks amazing
<DarkPsydeLord> games? whats that?
<DarkPsydeLord> no im kidding just steam em
<DarkPsydeLord> its what i do
<sslove> LOL
<DarkPsydeLord> read about reactOS sslove im so freaking curious about it
<sslove> skippy-xd is the compiz like effects for compton
<eirik__> DarkPsydeLord, i know there's steam for linux, but not all my games are supported for linux, and sometimes it's alright to have windows for those applications that's only supported by windows (even though it's not usually needed since theres usually an alternative for linux)
<sslove> from newt os site "These next changes are some of the most exciting.  As you may know, Newt OS LXDE uses Openbox as its window manager.  Openbox is lightweight and works very well with the LXDE desktop, but it has several limitations, including the lack of compositing and window spreading.  To fill in these gaps in functionality, this release includes Compton and Skippy-XD.  Compton is a standalone, lightweight window compositor.
<sslove> If you have used Newt OS, or any system with openbox as a window manager, you will notice a significant improvement in effects.  Menus look better, and minimizing/closing windows is much smoother.  The other program, Skippy-XD, is a basic window-spreading application.  At this point, there is no keyboard shortcut or menu item to launch it, that will come in a later release.  To launch it, run the command skippy-xd in the terminal.
<sslove> You will get a basic window spread like the picture below.
<sslove> "
<sslove> react os is the free windows clone right?
<DarkPsydeLord> yes it is
<sslove> yea, development on it is very very slow
<sslove> but yea, interesting
<sslove> free windows is cool idea
<sslove> i think they recently had an update after like 8 years or some shit like that
<DarkPsydeLord> eirik__ i understad yes its handy but when in need i just use a vm and always forget about the real thing
<DarkPsydeLord> well development now its community oriented
<DarkPsydeLord> so project is working now
<DarkPsydeLord> and the alpha releases are more frequent
<eirik__> DarkPsydeLord, mhm, i've considered it. but you dont get the same preformace in vm as running natively, do you?
<DarkPsydeLord> well for me its close to it since my desktop have 64 gb so i spare a lot of ram to the vm and thst pretty much it
<DarkPsydeLord> and my laptop is 16 gb ram so works well with low profile windows
<eirik__> woah! haha!
<sslove> damn
<eirik__> what about cpu and gpu preformance? is that on par as natively? my intuition's saying that at least the cpu would have to do a lot more work since its running the host os and the guest os
<DarkPsydeLord> not enough memory when compiling... or rendering :(
<eirik__> :'8
<eirik__> :'(
<DarkPsydeLord> o well my host OS uses nearly 300 mb ram
<DarkPsydeLord> so i can share
<eirik__> 300 mb isnt much, though. at least not with 64 gb!
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove: im liking newtOS i will give compton and skippy a try on a vm using my arch build
<eirik__> btw, have you ever tried/considered trying gpu pass-through?
<eirik__> vfio
<sslove> looks nice doesn't it
<DarkPsydeLord> well i allready pass some of the real resources on the host
<DarkPsydeLord> and theres plenty of documentation on the arch wiki
<DarkPsydeLord> to pass
<sslove> weird, skippy-xd isn't in the repos
<DarkPsydeLord> apt-cache search skippy?
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<sslove> here in U MATE
<sslove> i'll try
<DarkPsydeLord> no skippy
<DarkPsydeLord> lemme try pacman -Ss skippy
<sslove> fuck, where did i see an xfce with all the compiz like effects but not compiz? i could swear it was compton
<DarkPsydeLord> not in pac man but in AUR
<DarkPsydeLord> you wont actually believe this but
<DarkPsydeLord> i just dont get xfce
<sslove> lol
<DarkPsydeLord> LOL so freaking akward
<sslove> but u know what i do to EVERY ubuntu install? sudo apt purge osd-notify ; apt install xfce4-notifyd ; xfce4-notifyd-config
<sslove> their notifications is heaps better than the ubuntu notify osd
<sslove> i hate those notifications, they look nice but not interactive, cannot kill
<DarkPsydeLord> every buntu? mate included?
<sslove> xfce notifications are good, so are the old GNOME 2/MATE ones
<sslove> no i mean ubuntu ubuntu... unity
<DarkPsydeLord> oh!, its been a while since i left ubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> the original
<DarkPsydeLord> i dont even recall the notifications
<DarkPsydeLord> huehuehue
<sslove> haha
<sslove> man i really like unity now, whenever i am using a huge app with lots of menu entries, the HUD is fucking insanely nice to use
<DarkPsydeLord> but unity is not ram effective
<sslove> like if i am in an office app and i tap alt and then type 'box'
<DarkPsydeLord> as i said earlier when idle my computer uses 100mb ram and nearly 300 mb when working
<sslove> it's not super light on ram, no, but, i run it on my netbook and at times have half a dozen apps open and running and it still works, and that is an old netbook, ur machines got PLENTY of ram
<DarkPsydeLord> ofc when not rendering or compiling code
<sslove> openbox?
<DarkPsydeLord> well heavily modified
<DarkPsydeLord> yes
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<DarkPsydeLord> fluxbox use less ram
<sslove> i have never used anything that uses less resources or is as slick or configurable as enlightenment, yet very few ppl use it or promote it. it is amazing. the only distros that use it are bodhi (ubuntu) and the now defunct afaik elive (i believe it is debian)
<DarkPsydeLord> enlightment uses more ram than my custom build and yes i like bodhi
<sslove> anyway, i've had it running under 60mb of ram and still looks great and the 'run everything' menu/launcher is amazing
<DarkPsydeLord> what? 60? o well its been a while since i try it
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe now they find the right formula
<DarkPsydeLord> apt-cache search compton XD
<sslove> well, this was e17
<DarkPsydeLord> it exist here in mate
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<sslove> e19 the current one is heavier, but jeff hoogland forked e17 and now is called moksha
<sslove> lol
<DarkPsydeLord> in arch the beta release some number is on the repositories XD
<sslove> but under 100mb with an e17 install from ubuntu and log into enlightenment session
<sslove> with htop running it is under 100mb
<sslove> when did u last try enlightenment?
<DarkPsydeLord> about a year
<DarkPsydeLord> nice e17 available
<DarkPsydeLord> will try it
<sslove> it used to look like shit, too much bling, but their new default theme is very much to my liking, the neutral grey
<DarkPsydeLord> o minty
<sslove> yea e17 is a tweaker's dream
<DarkPsydeLord> grey and green
<sslove> green? what's grey and green?
<DarkPsydeLord> bohdi menus?
<sslove> really? by default?
<DarkPsydeLord> no idea it seem like it n the screenshots in the bohdi webpage
<DarkPsydeLord> what about jwm?
<DarkPsydeLord> it still exists?
<DarkPsydeLord> it used to use about 5 mb to run
<sslove> oh, the new them, that is bodhi's defaut new them, i am talking about if u do an apt install e17 u will get the default grey theme which i think is very tasteful and easy on the eyes
<sslove> haha, maybe but it won't look nice like e
<sslove> yea i am sure puppies use jwm
<DarkPsydeLord> no puppy now is community
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe sparky
<DarkPsydeLord> puppy uses uhmm
<sslove> puppy linux have so many puplets, oh yea, macpup uses e too
<DarkPsydeLord> i dont know
<DarkPsydeLord> quirky
<DarkPsydeLord> uses jwm
<DarkPsydeLord> i think
<sslove> but there was um, lighthouse pup that had like, several different wms
<DarkPsydeLord> https://l3net.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/cmp-all4.png
<sslove> i think that is standard for puppy, is to select different wms
<DarkPsydeLord> memory used by different wm
<sslove> the best puppy i have ever used was called fluppy
<sslove> that one was amazing
<sslove> wow cool chart
<sslove> holy fucking shit! according to that chart, MATE uses less ram than xfce??
<DarkPsydeLord> yes sir
<sslove> i thought xfce was created back in the GNOME 2 days to be a more lightweight alternative?
<sslove> boy did they steer their ship way off course
<DarkPsydeLord> well still low for modern computers
<sslove> anyway, don't wanna be a hater, there are nice things to xfce
<DarkPsydeLord> this is just the wm
<DarkPsydeLord> theres a lot more of sw running background
<sslove> tiny wm .2mb????
<sslove> LOL, OMFG
<sslove> ah ok
<DarkPsydeLord> i wanna try that didnt know about tiny :)
<DarkPsydeLord> isnt tiny the one used for amigas?
<sslove> i wish canonical ubuntu project would do a project butter for unity, to get it working much much leaner, i think, i hope that's what unity 8 will bring
<sslove> i don't really believe that chart, they have lxde and e17 virtually tied and i can say from a lot of real world use of both of those, that e is much much lighter
<DarkPsydeLord> as i said this is just the wm
<sslove> i've done many bodhi installs for friends on their old as fuck slow as shit computers, and bodhi and e17 breathed new life into them. and i have done lxle installs too and it definitely uses a lot more ram
<sslove> well, lxdee isn't a wm, lxde uses openbox
<DarkPsydeLord> remember the sw running in the background
<sslove> as wm
<DarkPsydeLord> so the best test is having lfs
<DarkPsydeLord> then install a wm
<DarkPsydeLord> or desktop
<DarkPsydeLord> if i might say
<DarkPsydeLord> then everything will be measurable
<sslove> lfs?
<DarkPsydeLord> linux from scratch
<DarkPsydeLord> building your de on top of lfs will work
<sslove> u have to build it urself right?
<sslove> that's too much
<sslove> LOL
<sslove> for me
<DarkPsydeLord> hahahaha no never tried
<DarkPsydeLord> im always busy
<DarkPsydeLord> as far as i can get is arch
<DarkPsydeLord> never tried slack
<DarkPsydeLord> and lfs is waaay to much
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe on vacation will try
<sslove> anyway, to do a simple install of something ubuntu based and lightest possible, i haven't seen anything that comes close to bodhi. that is one great distro. and the way that they do the one click install of bundles of software, and their 'app center'
<sslove> hey by the way, the pclos community site works fine for me
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe i will look it later but i think my perfect distro right now besides the one i created from Arch
<DarkPsydeLord> is ubuntu mate i really like the feel of the old buntu
<sslove> hahaha, yea, i really like it too
<DarkPsydeLord> o those days were wwe was wwf
<sslove> it's why i am here after all
<sslove> hahaha
<sslove> ur old school
<DarkPsydeLord> shhhh dont tell anyone
<sslove> i had an arch install but it fucked up all on its own so easily and i didn't know what to do
<sslove> fuck  it
<sslove> not vanilla arch
<sslove> it was um
<DarkPsydeLord> manjaro?
<DarkPsydeLord> antergos?
<sslove> manjaro
<DarkPsydeLord> o well somehow i didnt like manjaro hahaha and ended up with the real thing
<DarkPsydeLord> and building my desktop
<sslove> i don't know i couldn't install sw anymore, couldn't update, couldn't launch some apps but others opened just fine (altho most did not)
<sslove> i could boot into the desktop
<sslove> oh it was the e17 version
<sslove> actually it was in this partition which i now have this U MATE
<DarkPsydeLord> ooooo yes that happened to me once it was a terrible virus called windows
<DarkPsydeLord> LOL
<sslove> i've never done that, not sure i want to, maybe someday
<sslove> i am curious if it would really make a difference in speed and shit like that, but i am happy to use a prebuilt ubuntu
<sslove> hahaa
<sslove> yea i am happy to rid ppl of their windows installs
<DarkPsydeLord> well any arch user will tell you they love their arch builds
<DarkPsydeLord> and its way better
<DarkPsydeLord> than any other distro
<DarkPsydeLord> but being honest i will tel you as much as i love arch my heart belong to ready out of the box distros
<DarkPsydeLord> takes forever to tweak the whole thing
<DarkPsydeLord> in a diy distro
<sslove> but i feel like it's important to see what windows does well, and what to borrow/implement in free sw, i gotta say i have never really used windows, i had it installed in the netbook i am using now, but removed it, and i deliberately did a win 7 install on this thing, years ago, but didn't really use it, just checked it out, but i think win 8 that everyone shits on, is pretty nice
<sslove> i think they did a nice job on the UI
<DarkPsydeLord> but ofc you learn a lot about linux and how it works and you are completely sure you are not wasting reosurces because theres nothing running in the background you are not aware of
<DarkPsydeLord> its because you like modern ui
<sslove> i think U MATE out of the box is pretty fucking sweet, and the welcome center, wow
<sslove> fucking awesome
<DarkPsydeLord> +1
<sslove> i wouldn't mind to see something like that done up in a free DE
<DarkPsydeLord> i dont like gnome 3 or unity at all becaue all the modern ui
<DarkPsydeLord> im old skool XD
<DarkPsydeLord> and we had a distro like that
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm just lemme remember the name
<sslove> yea the live tiles and shit, it's cool. i mean, i like widgets on android, so it's hypocritical if i poo poo win 8 for that
<sslove> i never use it because i try to stick to free sw as much as possible, although i can never see myself as hardcore as a trisquel user u know
<sslove> i don't understand how u can not like the hud and the keyboard shortcuts tho
<sslove> anyone who has used the unity HUD and doesn't like it, i don't believe them
<DarkPsydeLord> well
<DarkPsydeLord> to be honest
<DarkPsydeLord> i never actually use it
<DarkPsydeLord> when unity showed up i gave up the first 24 hours of the fresh install and flee
<DarkPsydeLord> so i think i went suse
<DarkPsydeLord> or something
<DarkPsydeLord> some other distro
<DarkPsydeLord> until mint showed up
<DarkPsydeLord> then it became my passion
<DarkPsydeLord> now u mate is my main lap distro
<DarkPsydeLord> taking the place of mint
<DarkPsydeLord> i think i will give ubuntu another chance in a vm in the near future
<sslove> hmmm, i highly recommend u give it a try
<sslove> i think i should do a fucking video on why i like unity and why it's great for power users
<DarkPsydeLord> well most power users doesnt really need a gui
<DarkPsydeLord> as i said earlier
<sslove> seriously bro, it's like saying u don't like bananas but uv never tried em
<sslove> um, but u still use apps right?
<sslove> some of them with a lot of menus right?
<sslove> hud is like google search for application menus
<DarkPsydeLord> depending on the activity yes
<DarkPsydeLord> but most of the time the magic happen using gcc
<sslove> hahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> so i complie large lines of code in cli
<sslove> ur a funny mufucka yo
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<DarkPsydeLord> anyway that why openbox or i3 is handy
<DarkPsydeLord> i cant even thing having all the shitload of options i will never use
<DarkPsydeLord> hahahaha
<sslove> just recommending u check it out and what are the unique features. GNOME 3 i generally agree with you, i have a lot i could criticize about that pject, but not all what they do is bad, just overall
<DarkPsydeLord> but i promise i will give it a try
<DarkPsydeLord> sometimes i forget agout gui and browse internet from cli
<DarkPsydeLord> download torrents
<DarkPsydeLord> check my email
<DarkPsydeLord> i dunno im just used to it
<DarkPsydeLord> like using my irc cli client XD
<sslove> here's the list of what i think is good on the unity de, HUD, global menus that are now more configurable than ever, u can locally integrate them into an umaximized window's title bar, so it autohides to reveal window title, or u can leave it to always show. the launcher app shortcuts/speed dial for apps (up to 10), the alt tab and cycle thru current app's windows, the system menu, the other shortcuts (of course u can still edit
<sslove> and change ur own keyboard shortcuts, but they have good out of the box shortcuts), the press and hold super key cheat sheet
<sslove> and more, but those are really the most useful. and then it just feels very polished
<sslove> jajaja, well if u browse internet from terminal, lol, then maybe u can live just in the terminal
<DarkPsydeLord> usually i do
<sslove> but navigating between apps is so fast with unity if ur a keyboard shortcuts jockey like i am
<sslove> yo here's the community isos for pclos http://pclosusers.com/communityiso/
<sslove> they got 2 trinities! holy shit
<sslove> wtf?
<DarkPsydeLord> 3
<DarkPsydeLord> you should try to see the world using terminal its so freaking productive
<DarkPsydeLord> lynx www.google.com
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<DarkPsydeLord> well ofc you need lynx first
<sslove> oh they have 3 trinity, a brasil build a polish i guess and an italian!
<sslove> damn! trinity??
<sslove> u remember that dontcha dark?
<sslove> hmm, but i like tabs and my opera navigation shortcuts, i can't get that with lynx  i'm sure
<DarkPsydeLord> well they forked kde while ago
<DarkPsydeLord> if i recalled that well
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<sslove> crazy, trinity is huge on pclos
<sslove> http://www.pclinuxos.com/trinity-desktop-on-pclinuxos/
<sslove> Do you long for the days when your desktop was simple and easy to navigate while being light on resources? If yes then check out the Trinity (formerly KDE 3) Desktop on PCLinuxOS
<sslove> it's the U MATE of the rpm/kde world
<sslove> haha
<DarkPsydeLord> its awesome XD
<DarkPsydeLord> i just wanna install trinity with my mate desktop XD
<DarkPsydeLord> so i have to ancient de
<DarkPsydeLord> gnome 2 and kde 3
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<sslove> lol
<sslove> pretty amazing
<sslove> i love it all man
<sslove> is trinity in the ubuntu/debian repos?
<DarkPsydeLord> just tried apt-cache search but not sure its called trinity
<DarkPsydeLord> or not in the repos
<sslove> they have a baby MATE at under 500mb!
<sslove> hahaa
<DarkPsydeLord> https://wiki.trinitydesktop.org/Ubuntu_Trinity_Repository_Installation_Instructions
<sslove> is there a ppa?
<sslove> i wonder if there is a prebuilt ubuntu based trinity. is that what trisquel is?
<DarkPsydeLord> you add the link to your sources list
<DarkPsydeLord> no idea
<DarkPsydeLord> lets find out
<sslove> it's a deb
<mate|46341> Hi, I'm newbie on Ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<sslove> maybe
<DarkPsydeLord> hi and welcome
<sslove> anyone, are u here mate?
<mate|46341> Thanks DarkPsydeLord. sslove Yes.
<sslove> i see AndrewMC atlantic  and az, but anyone is out now
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe we can help
<sslove> but maybe we can help
<sslove> hey DarkPsydeLord u owe me a cervesa vato
<DarkPsydeLord> a bira?
<sslove> hahaa
<DarkPsydeLord> why exactly?
<mate|46341> I tried to install ubuntu mate using unetbootin but has a loop.
<sslove> when 2 ppl say the same thing at the same time, u call it out first, like punchbuggy
<sslove> u know punchbuggy right?
<DarkPsydeLord> o lol didnt realize that
<sslove> mate|46341, what's up homie?
<DarkPsydeLord> we said the same thats true
<DarkPsydeLord> where exactly?
<sslove> so i called it, u owe me a fucking beer
<sslove> cuz u said maybe we can help at the same time
<sslove> even tho mine posted a fraction of an instant sooner
<mate|46341> sslove unetbootin doesn't work for me when i try to install ubuntu mate... do you know another way?
<sslove> ah yes
<sslove> easy one
<sslove> unetbootin fails a lot, i've noticed even moreso lately
<DarkPsydeLord> iso :)
<sslove> there are many alternatives, but i recently had the suse disk creator work for me, and there is also the ubuntu disk creator whatever they're called, deepin makes one too...
<mate|46341> that's right.
<sslove> ur using what os?
<DarkPsydeLord> ok guys i have to flee see you in a few!
<sslove> to create the usb?
<sslove> windows or?
<sslove> ok later carnalito
<DarkPsydeLord> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mate|46341> ¿hablan español? jaja, sería mejor para mí.
<DarkPsydeLord> o yes we both
<DarkPsydeLord> but this is mainly english channel
<sslove> si pero hay otro canal para espanol
<DarkPsydeLord> pm me when im online again
<DarkPsydeLord> brb
<mate|46341> oh...anyway i write in English.
<sslove> ok, what os?
<mate|46341> ubuntu 16.04
<sslove> to make the usb stick?
<sslove> ur using ubuntu 16.04 right now?
<sslove> and ur trying to make a bootable usb of?
<mate|46341> Yes. I'm using...
<mate|46341> ubuntu mate 16.04
<sslove> ah U MATE, ur trying to make
<mate|46341> exactly!
<sslove> wait, ur currently using ubuntu mate 16.04 AND ur trying to make a bootable 16.04 live usb>
<mate|46341> No, no. I'm using ubuntu 16.04. but i'm trying to make a bootable of ubuntu mate 16.04...
<sslove> ok ok
<sslove> so, have u tried to use the ubuntu usb disk creator?
<sslove> it usually doesn't work as well as unetbootin, but since unetbootin isn't working, and usb disk creator or whatever it's called should already be installed...
<mate|46341> No. I didn't know that program...
<sslove> what is the failure exactly? fails to create or it finished but doesn't boot, or doesn't really work? i've had all of the above happen
<sslove> if u type usb in dash, what do u see?
<sslove> i'm using mate so ul have to tell me
<mate|46341> I turn on my laptop and open the boot menu... then when i press the option usb hdd i see "unetbootin" default and a countdown endless.
<sslove> ok, have u tried to create it more than once?
<sslove> donde eres?
<mate|46341> No. No lo he hecho.
<mate|46341> De México.
<sslove> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k09m8oP3KWk
<sslove> jajaja, i figured since u understood carnalito
<sslove> jejee
<mate|46341> jaja, very common.
<mate|46341> i'm seeing that video. thanks!
<sslove> in ubuntu it's called startup disk creator
<sslove> i might work, if not there is also multisystem from pendrivelinux and the SUSE one and deepin disk creator
<sslove> startup disk creator automatically scans and shows the iso's in ur downloads folder which you can choose
<sslove> if that doesn't work sometimes formatting with gparted or in the file manager and trying again will do it
<mate|46341> I'm checking that...
<mate|46341> but
<mate|46341> if i decide to use startup disk creator, that remove the unetbootin boot?
<sslove> yes, format the drive again
<sslove> as fat32
<sslove> it doesn't matter since the unetbootin one isn't working
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-30
<mate|58650> Hi there.
<mate|58650> sslove:  It works like you said. Thanks... I hope you are who helped me a few hours ago.
<randall> '''''''
<ouroumov> He is
<sslove> hey
<sslove> cool, did u use startup disk creator?
<Stirner> hey ouroumov you helped me too. I install ubuntu mate. Do you remember? You taught me a new command which i saw hardware specifications
<ouroumov> Stirner, glad we could help
<Stirner> yes sslove. It was the best and easiest solution.
<sslove> hahaha, and u had it all along
<sslove> glad it worked
<Stirner> I was working on it two hours... and nothin'! haha. Without doubt if you don't know how search information you won't solve your problems...
<DarkPsydeLord> good night!
<ouroumov> yes it is
<DarkPsydeLord> why is that ?
<fran> wenas
<mreza> hi. I am new in ubuntu mate and respberry pi. Can you help me and order me a tutorial for bigginers?
<Akuli> https://www.google.com/search?q=raspberry+pi+ubuntu+mate+tutorial
<Akuli> Can someone add something like "please be patient" to the /topic? it'd be very useful
<mate|78591> hello
<mate|78591> anybody help me work with octave
<Akuli> what is it?
<mate|78591> gnu octave
<mate|78591> an app to work with mathematics
<mate|78591> and calculations
<Akuli> seems more like a programming language to me
<mate|78591> yep
<mate|78591> u got it
<Akuli> does it have an interactive prompt like python has?
<mate|78591> i m totally new to such language
<mate|78591> gnu octave is my first try
<Akuli> why are you interested in it instead of a more general-purpose language, like python?
<mate|78591> ok let mne know how to get pythbon first then
<mate|78591> \python
<Akuli> you already have it
<Akuli> type python3 to terminal and get started
<mate|78591> ok
<mate|78591> now tell me how it works
<mate|78591> please
<Akuli> the interactive interpreter is fun, you just type a command and it runs it
<Akuli> print("hello world")
<mate|78591> ok
<mate|78591> do it works with functions and graphs
<Akuli> yes, you want a module for that
<Akuli> matplotlib is a popular one
<mate|78591> how to get that
<mate|78591> is it inbuilt?
<mate|78591> or default in ubuntu
<Akuli> you want to learn the language first, then using modules :)
<mate|78591> ok
<mate|78591> i guess u will sure to drag me to most basics at once
<mate|78591> like it..........
<Akuli> the official python tutorial: https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/
<mate|78591> and thank you
<Akuli> you can just start at chapter 3
<mate|78591> ok
<mate|78591> thank you......... its a great help
<mate|78591> i m starting to work on it
<mate|78591> thank you again
<mate|78591> i would like to download that in pdf. help please
<Akuli> i believe its somewhere
<Akuli> let me check
<mate|78591> ok
<ouroumov> mate|78591, there's a .zip of the HTML so you can have a browsable local version
<ouroumov> Isn't it better?
<mate|78591> ok thank you
<Akuli> mate|78591, you want tutorial.pdf in this https://docs.python.org/3/archives/python-3.5.2-docs-pdf-letter.zip
<Akuli> the zip contains a lot of other useful stuff too, basically everything you'll ever need other than stackoverflow
<mate|78591> thank you again
<fenns> 23456789-/+*
<zengww> hello
<jim_> Hi all, Im new to Ubuntu Mate on RasPi3 my mouse drifts runs slowly anyone ou there solved trhis? Thanks
<nomic> you can change mouse settings
<Akuli> <Akuli> Can someone add something like "please be patient" to the /topic? it'd be very useful
<Akuli> as you can see it really would be useful
<nomic> waited 9 seconds
<nomic> no .. 3m
<Nekroide> hi
<Nekroide> i need help... with my screen resolution
<Nekroide> achieve everything with xrandt set but managed not save settings
<Nekroide> so that when you restart the configuration load
<dirk__> Hi, could somebody help me.
<dirk__> looked on every forum about the analog sound port. but they don't have the right answer.
<dirk__> Should I update the card or something? I have a rapsberry 3. Thanks in advance ;)
<randall> so I ctrl+alt+F1 so I could kill a process and get control of my computer and this happened http://i.imgur.com/oXH338O.jpg
<ali1234> that's probably going on all the time
<ali1234> rtl8196 is a gigabit ethernet chip
<ali1234> or it could be a side effect of whatever process hung
<sslove> wow that is cool ubuntu COF ascii art
<randall> thing is I'm not even using a realtec chip to connect, the wifi card is something different, can't remember what, but it's not realtec
<Akuli> ali1234, try another tty
<Akuli> you're in tty one since you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1, try tty 2
<Akuli> i believe messages from the kernel end up in tty1
<bekks> Nope, they end up either nowhere or in tty8.
<randall> ok
<ken> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> help
<Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Akuli> Guest79828, not by asking like that :) i'm not going to help you.
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Akuli> can someone kick him?
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<nomic> i don't think it's possible to put mate on a pc from linux -- this is the 2nd major time I have tried it -- session, trying it .. all their installations are not working
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linuxhow to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<nomic> you are flooding
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<bekks> stop it.
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<bekks> Ignore set.
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<nomic> ops
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linuxhow to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<nomic> OPS
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<nomic> OOOOOOOOOOOOOPS
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<bekks> !ops | Guest79828
<ubottu> Guest79828: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<nomic> finished
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<nomic> zz.z.z.z.z.
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  help
<Guest79828> * 23 :IRC Operators online
<Guest79828> * 10 :unknown connection(s)
<Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<nomic> ignored
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<nomic> ..
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828>  how to open open amd catalyst control center in linux
<Guest79828> <Guest79828> <Guest79828> help
<rahtgaz> do we require freenode registration to join this channel? That would help with these kids
<rahtgaz> some, at least
<Akuli> i definitely don't want that
<Akuli> then people who don't have the time/energy to register wouldn't get any help :(
<Akuli> we need a bot that detects spamming like this, linux mint channels have one
<rahtgaz> It's becoming a staple among many irc channels though. But I do see your point
<Akuli> it is, and i don't like that. look at #python, for example
<rahtgaz> #ubuntu too I reckon. But it's really not that much different from registering on the ubuntu-mate forums.
<rahtgaz> in any case, before you say it, irc is not the web, I agree :)
<nomic> is it still going on
<nomic> have it ignored
<rahtgaz> no. it ended
<nomic> imhaving trouble writing the write iso to a dvd
<nomic> i have not been able to make a bootable usb
<nomic> using dd
<bekks> How did you try?
<nomic>   sudo dd if=ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc1 bs=1M
<bekks> that will not work.
<nomic> sdc1=usb
<nomic> y not
<nomic> it iddn't work
<nomic> did not
<bekks> because you need to specify the entire usb device, not a partition.
<nomic> i do not understand
<nomic> /dev/sdc1 = usb device
<bekks> wrong: sudo dd if=ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc1 bs=1M
<bekks> right: sudo dd if=ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<nomic> i go in gnome-disks - it is /dev/sdc1
<nomic> wow
<nomic> really
<nomic> ok
<nomic> this may give ma a usb
<bekks> It will.
<rahtgaz> :)
<nomic> c1 = partition?
<bekks> yes.
<nomic> 1.
<nomic> ty expert
<nomic> brb
<rahtgaz> yes. partitions are numbered
<nomic> i just looked @ the dev on gnome-disks
<bekks> forget gnome-disks :)
<nomic> y did gnome-disks show "sdb1"
<bekks> sdb1 is the first partition of the device sdb.
<nomic> ok thanks
<rahtgaz> in any case you are right, nomic. It should never show /dev/sdb1 under a "device" label
<bekks> Of course it should. sdbc1 is a block device too.
<nomic> boots
<nomic> ty
<bekks> you're welcome :)
<nomic> mebbe means I ditch xubuntu
<nomic> issues
<bekks> Define "issues".
<nomic> nfs connection problem now between xub 16.04 and mate 16.04
<nomic> is one
<bekks> Define "connection problem" :)
<nomic> won't connect with fstab
<bekks> We can help you with specific issues only, not with generic terms :)
<nomic> same settings
<nomic> connect on boot
<bekks> "wont connect" - means what?
<nomic> will not mount
<nomic> as fstabl should on boot
<nomic> what its for
<bekks> Depends on your fstab entry.
<nomic> should be sam eas it was in 14.04
<nomic> lts
<bekks> What is your fstab entry?
<nomic> 192.168.1.70:/home/dan/m /home/dan/m nfs auto,noatime,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,intr
<bekks> That will not work.
<nomic> works 14.04
<nomic> not 16.04
<bekks> your fstab is evaluated before the network is up
<bekks> Add "_netdev" before "auto".
<nomic> _netdev,auto?
<nomic> _netdev?  underscore?
<bekks> 192.168.1.70:/home/dan/m /home/dan/m nfs _netdev,auto,noatime,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,intr
<nomic> ok
<bekks> Yes, with an underscore.
<nomic> thnks
 * nomic files this chat
<raenen> djgifsedgjizrdh
<Tintomatic> I upgraded 14.04-->16.04. Now, when I log in I get the wallpaper and a mouse curser & nothing else. I have to drop into a console session and kill im-launch.
<Tintomatic> I installed xfce and that works fine, but I really want Mate back!
<YankDownUnder> Tintomatic: Have you considered looking into your ~/.config directory and renaming some of the "Mate" related folders to see if that will resolve the issue? Sometimes old configs and prefs will screw up the new "Mate", hmm...
<Tintomatic> Yankee: I created a new user, so that there would be no old configs in the way.
<YankDownUnder> Tintomatic: And with the "new user" - you're still not getting "Mate" at all?
<nomic> ran mate on a dell latitude .. going back to xubuntu -- many issues
<nomic> bad ones
<nomic> not set up out of the box to run on such a standard machine (or will not)
<nomic> xubuntu is
<nomic> doesn't even recognise the screen
<nomic> screen flickers
<nomic> mouse trackpad problems, even iwth the xubuntu settings (synclient)
<nunephar> hali
<YankDownUnder> nomic: Safe to assume you've installed all the proper graphics drivers and the likes?
<bekks> enter automatically presses itself in mid-sentence
<nomic> would I have to seek them out
<bekks> thats a severe issue, indeed.
<nomic> are you an op bekks
<bekks> no, why?
<nomic> so I can safely ignore your comment
<nomic> re: enter
<bekks> I dont need to be an p to be annoyed by such a behaviour.
<bekks> And I dont need to be an op to set you on my ignore list.
<nomic> it annoys you
<bekks> done.
<YankDownUnder> Gosh it's a lovely Sunday morning - must be time for more coffee...egads...
<nomic> sunday = where
<YankDownUnder> Australia. Where the future starts before dispersing to the rest of the world. :)
<YankDownUnder> BTW, the world hasn't ended. At least today.
 * nomic wonders if dd (write to usb key) .. can hang
<YankDownUnder> nomic: It can appear to hang...for a long time, sometimes...
<nomic> 1 thing that has been hanging -- brasero, to write the ubuntu mate 64 image (iso)
<nomic> definitely hangs up @ end .. (verifying checksum)
<nomic> k. didn't hang 1241513984 bytes (1.2 GB) copied, 970.966 s, 1.3 MB/s
<YankDownUnder> nomic: You're using Brasero to write to a USB, or....?
<nomic> dvd
<nomic> what is advised on the ubuntu site "installation"
<nomic> 'use brasero'
<YankDownUnder> AH...right oh...right oh...and the ISO is verified/checked again the MD5 sum, yes?
<nomic> yes, I did check it
<nomic> brasero from an xubuntu 14.04
<nomic> which is a clean copy -- there is a problem, IMO
<YankDownUnder> The ISO? Or Brasero?
<nomic> iso/brasero/xubuntu ...I would think the iso/brasero
<DarkPsydeLord> Hello!
<YankDownUnder> nomic: I haven't done an install with a DVD/CD in a long long time - I generally trust USB (after they've been formatted, repartitioned, checked)
<nomic> strange .. got earlier usb key .. & later 1 (sandisk, tdk) .. earlier 1 (sandisk) .. when writing the little light flickers  -- I like that better .. the sandisk light flashes
<YankDownUnder> "Oooooo....shiny! Oooooo.....lights!" heheheheh - all good all good...hehehehe...
<DarkPsydeLord> technology
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<nomic> .
<nomic> & that went faster- which means that something was wrong with write to lst usb key .. musta been cos it was trying to write to filesystem
<nomic> this was formatted
<nomic> mebbe the other one flashes too
<YankDownUnder> Flashy lights are cool...hehehe...EITHER WHICH, it appears to have moved along faster - that's a good thing.
<nomic> don't think it does .. cos installed mate with it earlier -- didn't see flashing
<nomic> so much faster, installing from usb, vs. dvd
<nomic> usb ->ssd = zippy
 * YankDownUnder likes SSD's heaps
<DarkPsydeLord> ok so
<DarkPsydeLord> im about to use a vm to create a multiboot system
<DarkPsydeLord> any advice?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-31
<Jonathan-H> hello
<Jonathan-H> Just installed Ubuntu-Mate on an Asus laptop
<Jonathan-H> appears to work
<DarkPsydeLord> hi and welcome
<Jonathan-H> was using Mint, but saw Mate on YouTube and decided to try it out
<Jonathan-H> This guy said Ubuntu-Mate was the best distro out there
<Jonathan-H> Plan to use it for ham radio stuff
<DarkPsydeLord> you will like it
<DarkPsydeLord> i was a mint user but when i saw the umate interface i loved it
<DarkPsydeLord> it was like ubuntu 8
<DarkPsydeLord> im so freaking inloved XD
<DarkPsydeLord> http://i.imgur.com/pe3bM0U.jpg
<rahtgaz> Archland will conquer all!
<rahtgaz> except the Ubuntu Based Emirates. It will marry the lovely Ubuntu-MATE princess there and their son will be allowed to run the UBuntu-MATE kingdom
<rahtgaz> but the rest will go!
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> well
<DarkPsydeLord> i freaking love pacman
<DarkPsydeLord> but umate is gorgeous
<sslove> fug that yo, i love ms pacman
<sslove> ms pacman is where it's really at
<DarkPsydeLord> hey sslove waddup
<DarkPsydeLord> and yeah ms pacman is naughty XD
<DarkPsydeLord> im freaking trying to create a vm with unix running qmail
<DarkPsydeLord> and the installation process is so intense im almos giving up right now
<sslove> hey DarkPsydeLord , chillin maing
<sslove> q onda vato
<DarkPsydeLord> waddup ese
<sslove> orale vato
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha so we are la new clica aqui?
<sslove> jaja
<sslove> orale pues
<DarkPsydeLord> dude im feeling suicidal about the whole mail server thing
<sslove> unless ur budhist, don't do it
<sslove> wudup w ur mail server?
<DarkPsydeLord> well just chech life with qmail
<DarkPsydeLord> and feel the way i do
<DarkPsydeLord> brb going for pancakes maybe a tamale
<sslove> that's a great map man
<DarkPsydeLord> !back
<ubottu> Hurray, I've rejoined the channel.  Too many bugs :)
<DarkPsydeLord> yes i loved it when i see it
<DarkPsydeLord> im planning to print it and hang it on my wall
<Keanulaszlo> I'm pretty much new to Linux, and I just installed Ubuntu MATE on my Lenovo Yoga. I'm having a hard time with touchscreen stuff. Namely, it doesn't really work.
<Keanulaszlo> I read online that gnome3 has really good support for touchscreen, so i installed it and it was pretty good
<Keanulaszlo> is there any way for me to make MATE work better with touchscreen? or should i just stick to gnome
<YankDownUnder> Gnome3, Unity and KDE/Plasma work best with touchscreen.
<ubuntu-mate> hey, i have a few files saved on my desktop, if i upgrade ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu mate will i loose those files?
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, haha, cool i would like to make my own, i can think of so many lands, and important old distros that are not represented there, for instance, where is knoppix and the whole knoppix family?
<sslove> hey y'all, i've been active on here lately and using hexchat and Ubuntu MATE on an old 1gb ram netbook which performs amazingly well with UMATE 16.04. i was just reading the Ubuntu wikipedia page and feel it ought to be edited, for instance, "Installation[edit]
<sslove> The system requirements vary among Ubuntu products. For the Ubuntu desktop release 16.04 LTS, a PC with at least 2 GHz dual core processor, 2 GB of RAM and 25 GB of free disk space is recommended.[42] For less powerful computers, there are other Ubuntu distributions such as Lubuntu and Xubuntu. As of version 12.04, Ubuntu supports the ARM architecture.[2][43][44][45][46] Ubuntu is also available on PowerPC,[2][47][48][49] and SPARC
<sslove> platforms,[citation needed] although these platforms are not officially supported.[50]" from my experience UMATE runs as well or better than either of those 'lightweight' distros on my old weak hardware.
<sslove> i think UMATE should be added as a lightweight distro on the wikipedia page
<bekks> And do you finally have a ubuntu-mate support question, after your 90 minute speech? :P
<Akuli> i wouldn't call ubuntu mate a "light-weight distro" :) it performs well, but that's not the most important thing for the developers as far as i know
<Akuli> i mean, it is light weight, but it's not trying to be super light weight
<sslove> yea sorry, i get carried away, i guess this channel should be strictly for support questions? aside from talk about the map, at least i tried to keep on topic :)
<Akuli> i don't think its that strict :)
<Akuli> being strict about topic is more common on big channels
<Codfection> ubuntu mate has same number of packages as ubuntu ?
<Akuli> more, because all the mate specific stuff is also there
<Codfection> ok
<Codfection> nice
<ali1234> ubuntu mate has exactly the same packages as ubuntu. that is one of the requirements for being an official flavour
<ali1234> you just get different ones installed by default
<Akuli> not exactly
<Akuli> doesn't it use a ppa for the mate stuff?
<Akuli> at least 14.04 does
<ali1234> not any more
<Codfection> Why
<Codfection> windows are not using ubuntu mate theme in i3wm
<jamel> Hi everyone, i haven't sound on  my pc with Ubuntu 16.06, can you telle me plz what i can do? thanks
<skrappjaw> Hello. Just dropping in to see if anyone has issues using their 26.04 desktop while chrome is running.
<skrappjaw> I cannot right click or close terminal windows while chrome is open.
<Codfection> Failure to download extra data files
<Codfection> I keep getting this error
<Codfection> tt-mscorefonts-installer
<Akuli> don't install it
<Akuli> if you want microsoft's font you'll probably enjoy microsoft's operating system
<Codfection> I didnt
<Codfection> its by default
<Codfection> it keeps popping up
<Codfection> on ubuntu mate
<Akuli> keeps popping up? when you do what, or randomly?
<Codfection> failed to install tt-mscorefonts-installer
<Codfection> always pops up
<Codfection> when I start ubuntu mate
<Akuli> Codfection, can you take a screenshot of the error message or does that just go away too quickly?
<daniela> Olá meu nome é aguiar.
<Codfection> Akuli, next time it pops up or I restart ubuntu I will take it :)
<YankDownUnder> Codfection: What is "autostarting" when you start Mate? Obviously something is requiring the tt-mscorefonts-installer -> could it be WINE? Steam? PlayOnLinux?
<Codfection> not opening any of those
<Akuli> have you installed any of them?
<Codfection> it started appearing after I changed language to english on date
<Codfection> yea
<bekks> Codfection: Open up a terminal, and try installing that package from commandline
<Akuli> install microsoft's garbage just to silence errors?
<Akuli> not exactly what i'd do to my system :)
<JAston> Hi everyone, I"m going to switch from Xubuntu to Ubuntu MATE, and I found that there is not default Software Center, so which one should I install? AppGrid, Gnome Software or Ubuntu Software Center? Thank you and sorry for my bad english :)
<Mikelevel> JAston~ i see "software boutique" in my mate
<JAston> Yes, i've tried the software boutique, but i noiced that it has only few programs, just the famous one. I would prefer something more complete.
<randall> what would be the terminal command to kill this zombie wine process?
<ouroumov> randall, kill -9 pid ?
<randall> thanks
<noname> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-24
<AaronDarron> throwing paint balls at the wall
<Jack_Sparrow> Right back at ya
<AaronDarron> throwing paintball at jack
<Jack_Sparrow> Hope Mate is behaving itself for you
<AaronDarron> hey jack you know anything about kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> Whats the issue
<Jack_Sparrow> while we talk..  sudo apt-get install inxi
<Jack_Sparrow> Please Read, https://git.io/v1qUo  & share the link output here. Or
<Jack_Sparrow> inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebin    in a terminal & share the link output here
<Jack_Sparrow> To install latest kernel, use Update Manager (shield icon lower right), then in the menu bar click VIEW > LINUX KERNELS >> Select 4.10 in column then latest revision on right column  >> Install and reboot! IMPORTANT:  If you have a problem booting up, hold down left SHIFT key while booting to enter grub and select old kernel to boot from
<Jack_Sparrow> How is that for a start
<Jack_Sparrow> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/Home
<AaronDarron> nice
<AaronDarron> well I am getting a error in the kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> AaronDarron, it will trace back to a bad ppa that you added most of the time
<AaronDarron> well I looked at the file and it said about lp ppdev and another module is there a way to fix that
<Jack_Sparrow> inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebin    in a terminal & share the link output here
<AaronDarron> ?...
<Jack_Sparrow> Please Read, https://git.io/v1qUo  & share the link output here. Or
<AaronDarron> you have a message
<Jack_Sparrow> !info inxi
<ubottu> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.8-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 128 kB, installed size 578 kB
<abbiya> yesterday, i have upgraded to 17.04
<abbiya> now my laptop has wifi issues
<abbiya> the connection is not stable
<abbiya> it comes and goes
<abbiya> i thought may be its the problem with random mac addresses issue and changed the network config
<abbiya> let me know if i can do something to fix this
<dennis__> Hi
<ouroumov> abbiya, hello
<ouroumov> abbiya, this channel is not very active at times. I suggest you post in our forums in the Support & Help requests category, provide the output of the command: inxi -N
<ouroumov> abbiya, alternatively since this is likely unrelated to Ubuntu MATE, but more a bug affecting all Ubuntu versions, you can try and ask in the #ubuntu channel
<abbiya> thanks ouroumov
<vlt> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu MATE in an xrdp/vnc session accessed by an minimalistic X+rdesktop Ubuntu client. Where could I change the size of the mouse pointer?
<ouroumov> vlt, have you tried the Appearance settings?
<vlt> ouroumov: Yes. I can't find anything for the mouse pointer there.
<ouroumov> vlt, it's in Themes -> Customize -> Pointer
<vlt> ouroumov: Found it. No visible change.
<ouroumov> Maybe a logout/login is required? Or maybe this is something to tweak on the side of your RDP client
<vlt> ouroumov: Propably. Any idea how?
<ouroumov> Sorry, I don't have experience with the client you're using, the only one I know is remmina.
<Guest81335> hello
<ouroumov> hello Guest81335
<Jack_Sparrow> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.22-dfsg-0ubuntu1.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 15285 kB, installed size 69441 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !info r8168-dkms
<ubottu> r8168-dkms (source: r8168): dkms source for the r8168 network driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.043.02-1 (zesty), package size 85 kB, installed size 1108 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.6+g32dac6a-2ubuntu0.17.04 (zesty), package size 5 kB, installed size 58 kB
<ChrisOfBristol> I'm still on 16.10 because wireless didn't work in 17.04. I have just tried 17.10 off a live CD and it's still not working - for me anyway.
<ChrisOfBristol> I have just tried 17.10 off a live CD and wireless is still not working
<cypherfunx> hi just looking for a safe free place to chat in private and start up my own irc channel ((( :"
<ouroumov_> hello cypherfunx
<Jack_Sparrow> cypherfunx, do this...
<Jack_Sparrow> /join cypherfunx
<cypherfunx> and or start up my own channel ((( : "
<ouroumov_> cypherfunx, if you want "privacy" just know you need to at least connect to the server through TLS
<cypherfunx> Gday Jack greatly appreciated ((( :"
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ouroumov_> cypherfunx, you' currently connected using an unencrypted connection and all messages from you to the server are sent in clear over the network
<Jack_Sparrow> Thats why spotchat and mint Mate hide your real info unlike freenode
<cypherfunx> Thanx ouromov im oldskool but a newbie as im always learning
<cypherfunx> kool ill check em out Jack ((( : "
<Jack_Sparrow> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.25-3ubuntu2.1 (zesty), package size 93 kB, installed size 517 kB
<cypherfunx> Have a good one ya all and have a good one mates ((( : "
<cypherfunx> l8trz
<Jack_Sparrow> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/php5.html
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-25
<ubuntu-mate> Pardon the obvious question - But, is this the actual chat window?
<ubuntu-mate> (trying to gather my bearings)
<ikwabe> hi
<ikwabe> I'm new here, and I need you to help me..!
<ouroumov_> ikwabe, hello. What is the problem?
<ikwabe> my ubuntu mate 16.04 goes on stuck every time when I'm in the Internet can you help me to fix this..?
<ikwabe> sometimes when I'm using visual studio code it does the same thing
<ouroumov_> ikwabe, please open a terminal using CTRL+ALT+T and type the following command: inxi -CG | nc termbin.com 9999
<ouroumov_> Then give the URL you obtain
<ikwabe> This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nc is available
<ikwabe> in the netcat-traditional package.
<ikwabe> usage: nc [-46bCDdhjklnrStUuvZz] [-I length] [-i interval] [-O length]
<ikwabe> 	  [-P proxy_username] [-p source_port] [-q seconds] [-s source]
<ikwabe> 	  [-T toskeyword] [-V rtable] [-w timeout] [-X proxy_protocol]
<ikwabe> 	  [-x proxy_address[:port]] [destination] [port]
<ouroumov_> wtf
<ouroumov_> ikwabe, you must have mistyped the command
<ouroumov_> command is: "inxi -CG | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ikwabe> send it again.. ouroumov please
<ikwabe> in which mode should I be switched at?
<ikwabe> I'm in a normal user mode not in a super(root) user mode
<ouroumov_> normal user is fine
<ikwabe> do double ct involved?
<ouroumov_> I don't understand the question
<ikwabe> does " " involved in the command?
<ouroumov_> ikwabe, I need the output of "inxi -CG" please post it to pastebin.com and give the resulting URL
<ouroumov_> ikwabe, no it's not
<ikwabe> ikwabe@ikwabe-HP-Envy-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ nc termbin.com 9999
<ikwabe> Use netcat.
<ikwabe> I got it
<ikwabe> http://termbin.com/e3vg
<ouroumov_> ok
<ikwabe> there it is
<ikwabe> ouroumov did u get the URL
<ouroumov_> yes
<ikwabe> ok
<ouroumov_> ikwabe, when you say it goes on stuck what do you mean exactly?
<ouroumov_> Does the cursor stop moving?
<ouroumov_> Is the desktop completely dead?
<ikwabe> yes the cursor stops and everything spot working
<ikwabe> yes the desktop completely dead
<ikwabe> everything stops
<ouroumov_> can you switch to TTY1 using CTRL+ALT+F1 (then switch back to graphics mode using CTRL+ALT+F2) ?
<ikwabe> until I force it to shutdown by long press the shutdown button and restart it again
<ikwabe> lem try it
<ouroumov_> No during the freeze I mean
<ikwabe> no, everything stop even the keyboard
<ikwabe> i mean everything
<ikwabe> I though maybe it could be the memory swap problems
<ikwabe> thought*
<ouroumov_> amd graphics has seen some changes in xenial: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<ikwabe> what that..?
<ouroumov_> My guess is the instability is caused by one of your graphics drivers
<ouroumov_> Your dual screen setup is original
<ikwabe> Maybe, now can you help me to fix it..?
<ouroumov_> ikwabe, I'm not an expert, I recommend you either ask in the #ubuntu channel or on our forums
<ouroumov_> I don't have a solution for you right now
<ikwabe> send me the link for the channel
<ouroumov_> Just /join #ubuntu
<ouroumov_> But
<ouroumov_> You need to have a registered account on freenode to join the channel
<ouroumov_> You can also ask our forums here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<ikwabe> ooh thanks lem try to ask
<sky_> Guys HDMI is not showing up on my Rasp Pi
<ouroumov_> Gotta leave, I wish you luck ikwabe
<ouroumov_> sky_, better ask on our forums as well
<sky_> Only Analog is showing up
<sky_> How do I add propeitary drivers and stuff for my Pi?
<dave_> USB Steering Wheel OK to use with American Truck Simulator? It says it's for PS3 Thank You
<chalet> hello
<chalet> I am new and have trouble to print. can someone help ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !find wine
<ubottu> Found: fonts-wine, gnome-wine-icon-theme, libkwineffects10, libwine, libwine-dev, libwine-development, libwine-development-dev, q4wine, shiki-wine-theme, twine (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wine&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Jack_Sparrow> !find q4wine
<ubottu> Found: q4wine, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 111 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=q4wine&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<wulf_> tacker
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey
<jockielee> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> hi
<jockielee> i am chinese .i don't speak english well.....
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<Jack_Sparrow> How may I help you
<Akuli> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> menu - preferences - keyboard - layout - add   cn    ?
<jockielee> it is too difficult to speak english for me.
<jockielee>  no no no
<jockielee> can you speak chinese?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ftp
<ubottu> Found: ftp, lftp, openssh-sftp-server, php7.0-common, python3-txtftp, tftp-hpa, tftp-hpa-dbg, tftpd-hpa, vsftpd, vsftpd-dbg (and 124 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ftp&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<jockielee> what is this?
<Jack_Sparrow> I was looking for gtp clients
<Jack_Sparrow> !find gedit
<ubottu> Found: gedit, gedit-common, gedit-dev, debugedit, dgedit, gedit-developer-plugins, gedit-latex-plugin, gedit-plugins, gedit-source-code-browser-plugin, gigedit (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gedit&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22.0-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 420 kB, installed size 1905 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> like that
<ouroumov> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Jack_Sparrow> I love ubottu
<ubuntu-mate> hi, I have a little question? First sorry for my bad english? I want to choose between mate and Unity, my computer support good unity and support good mate. I don't know what to choose? Why you have choosed mate against unity?
<false_chicken> Hey guys quick question. I am trying to enable window snapping in Mate tweak but its greyed out?
<false_chicken> I have tried switching compositors. Using 17.04
<Jack_Sparrow> what is mate tweak
<Jack_Sparrow> !find tweak
<ubottu> Found: mousetweaks, gnome-tweak-tool, mate-tweak, tweak, unity-tweak-tool, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 115 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tweak&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Jack_Sparrow> !info mate-tweak
<ubottu> mate-tweak (source: mate-tweak): MATE desktop tweak tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 17.04.2-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 96 kB, installed size 1017 kB
<false_chicken> It worked on my last 16.04 install on a ThinkPad T400. I do not know why it will not let me enable it now. Using a Radeon RX460.
<Jack_Sparrow> mate-tweak Does not work on mint mate and crashes when trying to select window manager
<Jack_Sparrow> mint mate 18.1
<Jack_Sparrow> radeon fd=glrx is deal along with 32 bit machines
<false_chicken> Mint? I am using Ubuntu Mate. Using the amdgpu driver.
<false_chicken> 64biy
<false_chicken> bit*
<false_chicken> I wouldn't stroll up here asking Mint questions xD.
<Jack_Sparrow> See a lot of 32 bit struggling as well as ati amd that uses fglrx
<false_chicken> Ah. Well I use neither xD. Ubuntu Mate 17.04 64bit, AMDGPU open source driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> false_chicken, I here from Mint Mate where clem that writes mate hangs out and I am here helping the few Mate uses that show up
<false_chicken> Ah. Ok. Sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Any questions I ask are to help eople here
<Jack_Sparrow> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<Jack_Sparrow> You are lucky your card made the cut
<false_chicken> I actually bought it because of the support xD. That and I use the open source drivers. I have not installed the pro stuff.
<false_chicken> Trust them more to keep support.
<false_chicken> And the open source only stuff actually does really well for the games I play so its great :)
<false_chicken> Not having HDMI audio seems to be the only negative I have ruin into.
<false_chicken> But I am one of those who would take some sacrifices to use FOSS stuff.
<ouroumov_> false_chicken, hi
<ouroumov_> false_chicken, when saving a panel layout, sometimes checkbox switches are locked in position.
<false_chicken> ouroumov, Thanks. ill check that out. But its not that its stuck checked or unchecked. Its greyed out completely.
<ouroumov_> Yeah, that's what I've noticed
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-26
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pauvcontrol
<ubottu> Package pauvcontrol does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-3build1 (zesty), package size 111 kB, installed size 732 kB
<fokko> jello the house?
<Jack_Sparrow> Aloha
<Mittens> hi guys
<Mittens> noone's helping me in main #unbuntu atm, so I'm trying this channel, please. I have a HP laptop windows 10 I'm trying to download UBUNTU unto. (I don't need to keep windows 10, in fact I hate it coz of the constant updating). After some help, I managed to use a universal USB Installer, and I think I downloaded the right ISO
<Mittens> at this point, my question is as follows: what am I supposed to do now? The operating system on my laptop's the same (win10), I'm assuming something was downloaded onto my flash drive (128gb), but now what? How do I open ubuntu?
<sixwheeledbeast^> Mittens: You wish to install Ubuntu to replace your Windows 10 installation completely?
<Mittens> ><
<Mittens> YES?
<sixwheeledbeast^> Have you ever done this type of thing before?
<Mittens> it's my first time
<sixwheeledbeast^> ok, well if you have a valid Live image on some media (USB) you need to shutdown Win 10 and boot your system to the media.
<Mittens> crap
<sixwheeledbeast^> This may involve going into your BIOS/UEFI and booting from USB
<sixwheeledbeast^> Hopefully it will be setup to do that automagically
<sixwheeledbeast^> What model HP is it?
<Mittens> um brb
<Mittens> HP... AMD...A6-7310 APU with AMD Radeon R4
<Mittens> ummm
<Mittens> sixwheeledbeast^
<Mittens> thanx
<Mittens> I shut my comp down and turned it on again
<Mittens> and HP BIOS Update screen showed up "The system BIOS is being updated" <--- is this a good sign? 0.0
<sixwheeledbeast^> It should boot to an installer and can run though the options.
<Mittens> you wont believe how loud this is rn.. xD like a mini vacuuming inside
<sixwheeledbeast^> Please note there is limited support for AMD APU's I think only and open source driver is available.
<Mittens> thank you
<sixwheeledbeast^> has the installer loaded?
<Mittens> umm I dont think so still on the HP BIOS update screen progress at 100% now
<Mittens> it says it's restarting and it is restarting "Flashing Boot Block" box is showing
<sixwheeledbeast^> No idea why it's doing a bios update but ok.
<Mittens> o.O
<sixwheeledbeast^> let it do it's thing
<Mittens> I think its still windows 10 I just logged in
<Mittens> "This may involve going into your BIOS/UEFI and booting from USB "
<Mittens> should I shut down the win10 now and then press Fs to get into BIOS?
<Mittens> F2
<sixwheeledbeast^> shut down again and let it boot with the USB inserted. If you have an option to "Boot From..." use that
<sixwheeledbeast^> I imagine you hit an F key that was update BIOS by accident?
<sixwheeledbeast^> I should plug using ubuntu-mate over ubuntu at this point too ;)
<Mittens> I dunno I think it happened before I hit any key
<Mittens> ?
<sixwheeledbeast^> ok see what happens this time
<Mittens> Press and hold the Power Button for 5 seconds to turn your computer completely off. Power on the system. As soon as the first logo screen appears, immediately press the F2 key, or the DEL key if you have a desktop, to enter the BIOS.
<Mittens> nothing happened..
 * Mittens tries agaain
<sixwheeledbeast^> by nothing you mean it boots to Win10?
<Mittens> yes
<sixwheeledbeast^> HP maybe a different key I would have to check. Maybe F11?
<sixwheeledbeast^> Mittens: this is what we are trying to do https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c00364979
<sixwheeledbeast^> Set boot to USB before the hard drive, or select USB manually
<Mittens> ok
<Mittens> thankyou
<Mittens> I cant figure it out... thanks for helping mee I wil have to retry tomorrow coz its 3am here... gnite and thanku god bless
<Mittens> I cant figure it out... thanks for helping mee I wil have to retry tomorrow coz its 3am here... gnite and thanku god bless
<hong> hello
<ahmad> please how can i add a new dictionary to my dictionary list?
<madsage> ELLO
<madsage> still <3 Mate
<madsage> thank you for the work/project
<ouroumov_> hi madsage
<madsage> greets
<ouroumov_> madsage, 17.10 alpha 2 images are ready for testing if you want. ^^
<madsage> oh?
<madsage> where is changelog, i'll look at the website
<madsage> sure I will help.
<madsage> why not
<madsage> I usually try some cazy shit. like compiz+emerald
<ouroumov_> madsage, it's not released yet so there's no release announcement / changelog, but basically
<ouroumov_> loads of bug fixes
<madsage> cool
<ouroumov_> and wimpy landed a HUD implementation for some of the panel layouts
<madsage> hmm interesting
<madsage> thanx wimpy
<ouroumov_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/20170725.1/artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<ouroumov_> oups
<madsage> ok where do i get the iso. got it
<ouroumov_> sorry wrong c/c
<ouroumov_> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-17-10-artful-call-for-testers/14293
<madsage> ok sweet
<madsage> and defect submittal? forum for that?
<madsage> i'll register and look around.
<ouroumov_> ^^
<ubuntu-mate> Hi
<madsage> will 17.10 be LTS? i guess i can look at their roadmap
<madsage> or thats will be in 18.x maybe'
<krabador> madsage, not
<ouroumov_> nah next lts is 18.04
<krabador> madsage, 18.04 will.
<madsage> got it. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Be brave, give Mint Mate 18.2 a test drive
<madsage> its ok. I'm upgrading to 17.x for the intel 01.com acceleration support. i'll find out of it has any issues with 17.10 :)
<madsage> will do
<madsage> i'll be testing the manual partition install. :)
<madsage> see if it blows up my windows. hah  no loss there
<madsage> win10
<madsage> no work today, so I got time to look and check it out
<madsage> where you guys located mostly. i'm in Arizona USA.  just curious where Mate calls home.
<madsage> prob all over like any other project
<Jack_Sparrow> So Cal Here
<madsage> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> Niece is in Phoenix
<madsage> ahh, nice today. overcast. but been hot as hell. heh july in Phoenix
<madsage> same here Phoenix area also
<madsage> ok brb, i'll dd this iso to USB
<Jack_Sparrow> No USB image writer ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find usb-image
<ubottu> Package/file usb-image does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> mintstick -m iso
<Jack_Sparrow> !info mintstick
<ubottu> Package mintstick does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !find mintstick
<ubottu> Package/file mintstick does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> darn
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10-2 (zesty), package size 1021 kB, installed size 4366 kB
<madsage> cool. 17.10 artful :)
<madsage> looks great
<madsage> i did install with manual partitioning. it went fine. I'll mark it success.  I tried the live option first but, it didnt work. got to desktop and couldnt click anything.
<Guest52155> hi xd
<Jack_Sparrow> aloha
<Guest52155> what its that?
<madsage> heh
<madsage> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> Spanish backwards ?
<madsage> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hola madsage
<madsage> guess he never been to hawaii
<madsage> sup
<madsage> new mate 18.2 is working nicely
<Jack_Sparrow> lurking mostly
<Jack_Sparrow> mint mate 18.2 here
<madsage> I think I just pulled in a nightly 17.10 build
<madsage> on buntu
<madsage> cool
<madsage> mint is buntu also init?
<madsage> i've stuck with ubuntu mate. havnt tried the others. just a kali/debian rolling
<Jack_Sparrow> https://gist.github.com/38b98f12647b0f605bef453228f90b65     this system info
<Jack_Sparrow> kali has been causing issues and not playing well with the others
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu and mint very similar
<Jack_Sparrow> so this one is 18.1
<madsage> yeah xenial
<madsage> i see that
<Jack_Sparrow> ive been running both
<madsage> i was feeling brave today
<madsage> Ubuntu Artful Aardvark (development branch) \n \l
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<madsage> hows that atom run for you. ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> I love it
<madsage> nice
<madsage> quad i see also
<Jack_Sparrow> nothing special
<madsage> i seen some 16core atoms recently
<Jack_Sparrow> I have 4 asus that were only 250 on amazon.. all quads
<madsage> at intel
<madsage> for the autonomous car stuff
<madsage> group next to me. my last contract
<madsage> thought it would be cool to have one of those boards
<madsage> i had zenphone with atom in it. loved it
<madsage> we should be seeing a bunch of new iten arm stuff soon. fab42 is firing up to make a billion x64 10nm arm samples
<Jack_Sparrow> I gotta run wife calls
<madsage> s/iten/intel
<madsage> later
<doux> Is there a way to have new opened windows snap automatically to the position they were before they were closed?
<doux> Or at least snap to one half or the other
<doux> automatically on open.
<Akuli> some programs remember the window position and put the window to the same place, but i'm not aware of a general way
<doux> Akuli, thanks
<Akuli> one handy thing you can do is to hold down alt and drag the window from anywhere
<Akuli> like really anywhere on it, right in the middle if you like
<Akuli> does the same thing as dragging it from the title bar
<doux> wow. I went to move an icon on the top panel and both have disappeared. Help!
<doux> bottom panel disappeared as well is what I meant by both.
<frank_> allo
<frank_> any one how can help
<sixwheeledbeast^> Hold down Alt? Doesn't work here.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in zesty
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-27
<test_> bonjour
<Jack_Sparrow> Aloha
<test_> comment sa va
<mate|99408> hello, anyone using chrome?
<mate|99408> I seem to have a strange tear/break line across the screen that is only visible when I scroll the page.  If anyone has a work around that would be great :)
<Astro7467> @mate|99408: from memory, I think it's related to Chrome's hardware acceleration. can try switching off in settings else I think there is a cli switch
<Astro7467> otherwise, ensure everything is up to date. I'm running Intel & Nvidia machines and not experiencing any tearing at present - though hv seen in past.
<mate|99408> accel is off, should be up to date
<mate|99408> been happining since install release of 17
<acheronuk> bug #1706859
<ubottu> bug 1706859 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Auto-selected keyboard layout no longer matches chosen region on "Where are you" page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706859
<acheronuk> had that ^^ in kubuntu and mate installing from the live session via desktop icon
<ouroumov> acheronuk, so mark yourself as affected please
<ouroumov> acheronuk, oh, unless you're the reporter
<acheronuk> ouroumov: I am the reported
<acheronuk> *reporter
<ouroumov> so acheronuk I installed 17.10 too with French keyboard layout and I didn't have that problem. Maybe this is specific to UK.
<acheronuk> ouroumov: I can check that
<acheronuk> ouroumov: yes, seems ok on that. so it looks perhaps just like the English variants that it gets confuses with
<acheronuk> I would note this happens with the main ubuntu iso as well, plus kubuntu
<acheronuk> I have to assume the other flavours I have not tested are the same
<ouroumov> acheronuk, ubiquity should be the same in other flavors anyhow
<acheronuk> it *should*
<brotgamer> someone @ home?
<DarkPsydeLord> ping 127.0.0.1
<DarkPsydeLord> uhmm it seems im not at home
<brotgamer> ^
<brotgamer> ive got an problem with my virtual box on ubuntu mate, got a lagging mouse input on hosted win 7.... got an solution? im using an roccat kova+
<ouroumov> lol
<ouroumov> Should have shown him this: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14733829
<oreo> mate
<TimApple> Hey everyone...I'm using Quassel and Virtualbox in 17.10 .... the apps and icons are huge compared to the gtk apps..anyone know how to fix it?
<mate|17728> hello, how does one enable verbose boot up in Ubuntu-Mate 17.04? I find the flashing dark to grey to dark a bit disconcerting
<sixwheeledbeast^> remove quiet splash from grub?
<mate|17728> that's what I was thinking, I should have said, I just wanted to check. Thanks
<Guest77472> I've detected a small bug with Hebrew (Biblical, Tiro) keyboard that affects the English (US) keys. Problem: if the Shift key in English (US) is held down, the space bar doesn't produce a space, only once it is released. System: Ubuntu Mate, 17.04 32-bit. Problem noted also in 16.04.
<Guest77472> When the Hebrew keyboard is uninstalled from the list of available keyboards,the problem ceases.
<Guest77472> This does not affect my French Canadian keyboard, however.
<Guest77472> Just wondering where I could list the bug for review. Thank you!
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-28
<nathan_> hi?
<fw_> Hi Guys. I'm trying out ubuntu-mate on a dual screen setup, where my primary screen is on the right. I do love dropdown terminal and are testing out the built in tilda. But I can not figure out how to configure it so that it shows up on my primary screen. Does anyone know a solution to this?
<hussam_> hi
<robot> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> !info docker
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (zesty), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<jaydemir> anyone here an expert on graphics?
<jaydemir> I have a weird problem that I absolutely cant find an answer to
<Jack_Sparrow> Must be nvidia and you tried to install new drivers ?
<Jack_Sparrow> To install latest kernel, use Update Manager (shield icon lower right), then in the menu bar click VIEW > LINUX KERNELS >> Select 4.10 in column then latest revision on right column  >> Install and reboot! IMPORTANT:  If you have a problem booting up, hold down left SHIFT key while booting to enter grub and select old kernel to boot from
<doux> tar Question: When doing a system restore with tar it doesn't seem to overwrite any directories? How can I make tar overwrite / and thus all my files?
<doux> sudo tar -xvpzf backup.tar.gz -C /media/ubuntu-mate/driveID/ --numeric-owner
<false_chicken> Hey guys. I am trying to disable the recent files feature of Caja and I cannot get it to stop. I have tried deleting and recreating ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel as root with 000 perms but it just gets recreated. How? Its supposed to be write protected as root?
<false_chicken> I have tried simply changing the perms to read only via the Caja properties dialog but it just changes it back >_>.
<false_chicken> Finally. Managed to do it with chattr. Jesus that was way more work than it should have been.
<false_chicken> Thanks anyway for all the work on Ubuntu Mate. I appreciate it.
<pavlos> I start Welcome, read the introduction but no back button to go to Welcome again and read Features. I have to close and start Welcome again.
<laowang> hello
<laowang> anyone there
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<DarkPsydeLord> no
<Jack_Sparrow> laow  could have clickek on the menu icon and typed welcome and found that screen
<Jack_Sparrow> Im only half here
<jman> Where would discord files be located at on Ubuntu MATE
<jman> I can't seem to find them but I know they are there
<jman> anyone who thinks they know would really be helpful
<jman> ???
<jman> Bloody fine then
<qteyetrwrwgf> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/how-to-enable-amd-radeon-dynamic-power.html this works automatically in kernel 4 U.17 or needs to be enabled as written in the URL
<qteyetrwrwgf> ?
<Akuli> doesn't seem very ubuntu mate specific, try ##linux if nobody answers
<Jack_Sparrow> !info shutter
<ubottu> shutter (source: shutter): feature-rich screenshot program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.93.1-1.3 (zesty), package size 1542 kB, installed size 17230 kB
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-29
<chantheman1288> Currently ubuntu-mateing on the raspberry pi
<mate|19315> дарова
<Jack_Sparrow> Yabba Dabba Dooo
<szenmu> hi friends
<Jack_Sparrow> !info telico
<ubottu> Package telico does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !info tellico
<ubottu> tellico (source: tellico): Collection manager for books, videos, music, etc. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.9+dfsg.1-1.1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1056 kB, installed size 4183 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !info os-prober
<ubottu> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.74ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 19 kB, installed size 103 kB
<nico888> what a terrific release 17.10 seems to be !
<nico888> just installed it and very impressed !
<nico888> Any one home ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-30
<muzeemo> hi all, i have just recently installed ubuntu mate, love the whole look n feel of linux, i want to know if there are some guidelines on how to migrate office tools into linux, specially outlook
<muzeemo> can anyone help or point me to the right direction
<Jack_Sparrow> muzeemo, Outlook.. ugh.. go back to windows if you want to run trash like that..
<Jack_Sparrow> Software is installed via package manager https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1266
<muzeemo> well im happy to move to other options, but for exchange and running a small business, id love to know what and how i can move all/ everyone off windows and to linux, but for example thunderbird i have tried and its missing a small feature like emails in 'conversation' style
<muzeemo> also apologies for being a noob, but how do i and if there is something that i can setup so when i press the windows key in ubuntu mate, start menu opens up?
<Jack_Sparrow> You mean MS exchange ?
<muzeemo> yes ms exachange
<Jack_Sparrow> win key should bring up mani menu now..
<Jack_Sparrow> I am running Mint Mate and there are minor differences..
<Jack_Sparrow> muzeemo, You need to shed the MS based tech.. You will  be glad you did.
<Jack_Sparrow> MS will continually change minor things to cause Linux users grief
<muzeemo> id love to move from ms tools and programs as long as what we get in linux would be close enough so its not a shock to those ms fans suddenly
<muzeemo> i can see why ms would do that
<muzeemo> but its little things that if i could customize a OS linux base that would be user freidnly and easy to migrate from windows, id get so many people to jump onboard
<Jack_Sparrow> Find tools and services that will work with open offive of libre office
<muzeemo> like im running on ubuntu mate currrently, 'start / windows button' does not open the menu, my winodws key does not do anything, not sure how to fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> muzeemo, get Mint Mate and run live usb
<muzeemo> another would be outlook running on ms exchange if i can use it / make it work itd be awesome
<muzeemo> mint on live usb?
<Jack_Sparrow> muzeemo, trying to run outlook etc is just wrong
<muzeemo> @jack, not running outlook as such, but more like i need to be able to connect to ms exchange via tools in linux that will work properly.
<muzeemo> @jack - why mint and why on live USB?
<Jack_Sparrow> muzeemo, you know you can load up a dozen diffeent flavors of mint on usb drives and actually test them without installing them.. and on your hardware setups
<Jack_Sparrow> dont try to include exchange server.. in your linux plans
<Jack_Sparrow> Mint Mate is in my opinion more refined and a much better support room.. Yes I am in there now too
<muzeemo> i think i have tried more than a dozen different linux flavours, and i think ubuntu mate has come to be the smoothest. ive installed mate now and ive configued everything its just little things like what ive said that im stuck at
<Jack_Sparrow> muzeemo, Then you will be there for awhile..
<Jack_Sparrow> Best of luck
<muzeemo> tx
<Jack_Sparrow> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=250074
<muzeemo> whats this: http://www.techrepublic.com/article/why-the-linux-mint-hack-is-an-indicator-of-a-larger-problem/
<Jack_Sparrow> You are NO safer in ubuntu and that was all overblown.
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux - ubuntu and mint safety is ten times that of MS OS
<muzeemo> thats very true
<muzeemo> im downloading mint gotta give it a shot
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu had to change policy to all registered users in main room.. mint did not
<Jack_Sparrow> muzeemo, go in thier channel on irc
<muzeemo> will do
<Jack_Sparrow> see the difference.. clem that spearheads mate here is also there
<Jack_Sparrow> muzeemo, 158.140.214.79    In mint you would not see that
<lrk> KE HAY
<demotapa> hello
<svk> hi
<svk> i have a problem with my wifi connectivity can any help me
<randall> o roll back ubuntumate 17.04 to 16.04
<nicolas> Hallo
<Jack_Sparrow> !info anbox
<ubottu> Package anbox does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in zesty
<ali1234> anbox has to be installed through a snap
<ali1234> last time i checked
<ali1234> the snap just gets the installer script though
<travis_> hi
<travis_> wtf i am not liking linux  sad lol
<Jack_Sparrow> after a whole 5 minutes too..
<Jack_Sparrow> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.2 (zesty), package size 17088 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<Gumball> hi
<carlosjunior> oi para todos
<carlosjunior> or just english?
<Akuli> !es | carlosjunior
<ubottu> carlosjunior: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<carlosjunior> ok thx i dont speak english but i write in english lol
<Akuli> :)
<mark__> I installed Synaptic on Ubuntu-Mate 17.04. Every time I install something I get an error I have never seen before, although the software still installs. Example Error= "W: Download is performed unsandboxed as root as file '/var/cache/apt/archives/partial/chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra_59.0.3071.109-0ubuntu0.17.04.1360_amd64.deb' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)"
<mark__> The error{W: Download is performed unsandboxed as root as file '/var/cache/apt/archives/partial/} does not occur with every software install from Synaptic???
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> I need help
<ubuntu-mate> anyone?
<ubuntu-mate> thanks, great community
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-23
<Guest84727> Hi, I'm running with ubuntu mate raspberry version . I'm wondering if it's possible to make update of it , because when I want to install the upgrade a pop up opens with "not enough memory" despite of 12Go available on the SD card. does someone has ever met this problem ?
<Guest30016> Hi again , you can forget my question . I made a command line sudo apt-get upgrade and it works .
<nkl> hello there! i have ubuntu mate 16.04 and when i look at: /usr/lib i dont have 'lib64 only 'lib32
<nkl> pls help someone? i also have issue with nvidia ERROR: Cannot create report: [Errno 17] File exists: '/var/crash/nvidia-304.0.crash
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-24
<ryan_> Great
<swift110> hey ryan_
<rclab> hello
<rclab> No body over there?
<rclab> Hola
<ryan__> do you have anythings to do?
<ryan__> where are you now?
<ryan__> There is nothing to communicate each other now ...wuwu...
<ryan__> Are there any people now?
<diogenes_> !ask | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Slown> Hey guys
<Slown> I just want to thank all the team
<Slown> excellent job folks
<Slown> very smooth experience
<Slown> I used mate under other distributions and what I can say
<Slown> It's just perfect, run like a charme
<Slown> charm*
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-25
<rclab> hola como estan?
<neopsyche> helo
<neopsyche> anyone home?
<diogenes_> !ask | neopsyche
<ubottu> neopsyche: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<neopsyche> apologies. using this browser based IRC program.. and it did not show any USERS so not sure if I was connected.
<neopsyche> I was wondering if anyone has had any good progress changing colors in the top bar of CHROME on Ubuntu Mate?  It seems like it is possible as apparently previous users have changed it using GTK themes.
<neopsyche> However.. I would like to keep the default aiditwa dark theme... (and have an option for a chromium/chrome default look for it.. which also darkens the address bar with light text)
<neopsyche> It seems it is really difficult to find an os/programs anywhere that are not plagued by 'Light theme only'
<neopsyche> (Spend a lot of time online and want to save on eye strain.. seems dark themes are a lot nicer.)
<neopsyche> ,https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2077165.html
<future> Does someone know, why ubuntu calculates both ecryptfs files and mounted ecrypt partition?
<future> Instead of 94,6% disk usage, it should be around 50%....
<future> I am using the default ubuntu home folder encryption...
<t3rm1nal> why does ubuntu force me to upgrade if i would like to get updates  just when u think you have everything great ...... you need to upgrade if you would like to get software updates
<t3rm1nal> just fix what doesnt work not the whole thing darb
<t3rm1nal> darn*
<t3rm1nal> how many upgrades in a year do u need
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-26
<jj_MATE> Hello.
<jj_MATE> Anybody have any reccs for a notification app for MATE? Want somewhere where I can look at Notifications that passed over & I might have missed
<NutNut> Does anyone know where the updates of Ubuntu mate are going? I need to update an Ubuntu offline.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-27
<HornyReaper> is there any way to make compiz work again with mate ?
<a_> yourenma ?
<a_> ?????????????????????????????????
<a_> ???????????????????????????
<a_> hi
<a_> ???/
<a_> hi !
<javivi> hola a todos!..hi everyone
<hackmymac> Hello?
<hackmymac> I am having trouble using a LiveUSB with 18.04. It is booting to a black screen (with or without cursor) or hanging on the loading screen
<anirban> Hi, need help with Opera
<anirban> Opera Vpn says connecting.... but does not connect
<anirban> I am on Ubuntu mate i386
<sixwheeledbeast> opera vpn? cant say i have used that but there website seems down for me.
<H7R> opera is not gnu
<diogenes_> and gnu is not unix :)
<H7R> Opera is not free (bsd, GNU, apache, etc ...) that's what i mean !
<robot> hola
<H7R> is there is someone that know compiz ?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-28
<Stefan1987> Is there any way I can access graphic card settings on my ubuntu mate? No proprietary drivers are available for my card anymore (AMD Radeon HD5750)?
<m4t> Stefan1987: which ver of ubuntu?
<m4t> and x86_64?
<Stefan1987> Ubuntu mate 18.04.1 LTS x64
<m4t> what kind of config are you looking for? which settings? i think it's mostly done via xorg.conf parameters
<m4t> that's for the open source "radeon" xorg driver. if youre using that you should be able to do basic stuff at System->Hardware->Displays
<m4t> you can 'man radeon' for other more advanced config options
<Stefan1987> I'm looking for the types of settings similar to those in windows version of catalyst control centre. I wish I could set up my graphic card for performance rather than quality to improve gaming.
<m4t> i dont thnk it has anything like that gui
<m4t> https://www.x.org/archive/current/doc/man/man4/radeon.4.xhtml
<Stefan1987> That's fine. I just wanna tweak the settings to gain little more fps in Counter Strike Global Offensive...if possible
<Stefan1987> Thanks a lot for your help, m4t
<m4t> yeah sorry i couldn't be more help, i use nvidia proprietary
<m4t> last i used my thinkpad t42p was like ubuntu 12.04. that had an old radeon embedded
<m4t> you have "linux-firmware" package installed?
<Stefan1987> I don't know. How can I check if I have linux-firmware installed?
<m4t> dpkg -l linux-firmware
<m4t> if it doesn't say "dpkg-query: no packages found matching linux-firmware" you have it
<Stefan1987> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7lWmL4XYT1
<m4t> yep
<Stefan1987> I'm new to linux. Can you maybe recommend me some terminal commands to tweak my graphic card for better performance in games?
<m4t> no sorry
<m4t> i dunno of any tweaks for radeon besides the documentation i listed
<Stefan1987> alright, I'll take a deeper look into the documentation you sent me and will try to figure out some solution
<m4t> theres probably guides out there
<m4t> there might not be much to tweak though :/
<m4t> besides reducing resolution and e.g. antialiasing in games
<m4t> you could try #radeon
<m4t> im sure someone there knows
<m4t> just let them know your graphics card model, ubuntu release, arch, etc.
<Stefan1987> Alright. Thanks a lot :)
<Stefan1987> At #radeon I get the message "==Cannot send to channel' when I try to send a message
<m4t> you might need to register on freenode
<m4t>  /msg nickserv help
<m4t> due to spam a lot of channels have restricted messages to only registered users
<Guest54623> hello friends
<gigi> Hi, guys!
<SergioEDuran1> Hi friends any news about 18.04.1 for Raspberry pi?
<Fretegi> morning folks
<Fretegi> quick question, anyone know when the upgrade process will be available to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<Fretegi> via the "do-release-upgrade" method that is
<Fretegi> or is it such a big deal to force it with the -d switch?  just never upgraded this way before and dont wanna have to circle back and undo things if i can avoid it
<phanner98> Just downloaded the 18.04.1 iso and installed mate on a fairly new HP Notebook. On boot, the computer was throwing off a ton of pcieport AER messages. I did some research and disabled the handler of AER altogether using “pci=noaer” on boot. Is this the correct course of action? Safe to have done?!
<sixwheeledbeast> Well you certainly don't want those error messages being written to the logs over and over.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-29
<blackswan> is there a way to tell marco to start something in a specific workspace?
<pragomer> hi. on my new tuxedo gaming notebook xc 1507 the fn-keys for the backlight keyboard dont work. any hints?
<denafig> hello mate masters
<denafig> any master can help me with pannels in Ubuntu with Mate? I shutdown shtepsel of my pc and now dont see panel's, but it say: there is already one running. I brocke my monitor and set up TV as new screen long time ago.
<mate|92882> I have spent hours trying to find (as per the Welcome window) the (....config....) file/location on my Ubuntu Mate install, so that I can play BlueRay DVD's---where is this location?
<sixwheeledbeast> mate|92882: i am not sure what you are trying to do. Do you just want to play a DVD?
<mate|92882> a Blue Ray DVD, not the normal type.
<mate|92882> there are instructions on the Welcome screen/window to download a .keybd file and then insert it to this .........config....location
<mate|92882> I can't find this location anywhere manually or using a search in the home founder, show hidden files
<mate|92882> in the updates and extras section under BlueRay is this location ~/.config/aacs/KEYBD.cfg   (where is this location on my PC)?
<gnugr> mate|92882: get it from there, i hope it's live 'wget http://vlc-bluray.whoknowsmy.name/files/KEYDB.cfg'
<mate|92882> its a dead link, sorry to say
<mate|92882> oh this is a terminal command
<mate|92882> ok that command worked, I think. brb
<mate|92882> VLC says that I am missing the aacs file
<gnugr> https://www.howtogeek.com/240487/how-to-play-dvds-and-blu-rays-on-linux/
<gnugr> mate|92882:   ^^^^^^^
<sixwheeledbeast> oh i see. seems from the guide you have to mkdir.
<sixwheeledbeast> Not seen the welcome screen but copying config files is not ideal if your new to linux/ubuntu.
<erle-> how do I open a local Terminal from Caja on a gvfs mount?
<gnugr> erle-: be sure you have caja-extensions installed
<gnugr> it will provide caja-open-terminal extension
<erle-> gnugr, but it only opens remote
<erle-> not local
<erle-> i.e. virtual gvfs folder
<erle-> so I cant use any tools that don't know gvfs
<gnugr> erle-: might pkg 'gvfs-fuse' will help for mount options you need
<gnugr> but that's mostly for Samba use as i can understand
<erle-> I installed it but it did not change anything
<erle-> but now I rebooted and it works
<erle-> I have the files now at /run/user/
<erle-> thanks
<mate|42798> hej is the md5 wrong on the 18.04.1 download page
<Jesperson> Hi, I
<Jesperson> I'm having some issues with my RAM... I have 8 Gb installed and it shows in dmidecode as 4x2 Gb.. But both in free -h and in the system monitor it's shown as 6,8 Gb.
<Jesperson> I've tried googling a bit but I haven't found any solutions
<sixwheeledbeast> does it show correctly in bios?
<Jesperson> It does
<Jesperson> And it doesn't show anything as stolen by the GPU
<sixwheeledbeast> I am sure it is shown in GiB and not Gb
<Jesperson> It shouldn't be though
<Jesperson> free -h shows it in MB, no?
<sixwheeledbeast> --giga for flag i think
<Jesperson> It now shows 7 free and 1 used... This is annoying - I really thought the system monitor and free showed in regular MB and GB...
<sixwheeledbeast> so free --giga to get Gb
<sixwheeledbeast> System monitor is the same GiB
<Jesperson> Yeah, just noticed - I'm going to look for a way to change it
<Jesperson> Thanks!
<sixwheeledbeast> np
<sixwheeledbeast> I wouldn't call Mb and Gb regular but ok...
<leaftype> when/if ubuntu mate moves to Mir, will we lose any features?
<erle-> leaftype, they are moving to Mir?
<erle-> seriously?
<erle-> (there should be optinal fallback for a while either way)
<sixwheeledbeast> i thought Mir was canned for Desktop due to Mutter for GNOME shell?
<erle-> sixwheeledbeast, I don't understand the syntax of your sentence
<leaftype> thought that Mir was going to mate because it was easier to put into mate then mutter was
<leaftype> last I remember was that it was delayed because other things wer emore important to get done
<leaftype> Using Mate instead of gnome-shell is the key.
<leaftype> this is memory from when I still listened to linux unplugged though... now I'm looking for something on patreon to confirm
<leaftype> can't find it on patreon or the website, but here is omgubuntu talking about it last year: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/mir-live-wayland-compositor-mate-desktop
#ubuntu-mate 2019-07-22
<lapion> does anybody know how to set up monitors.xml sonone of the monitors are automatically removed unless settings are changed manually ?
<lapion> I need to set audio=on in stead of audio=auto
<lapion> for HDMI and DisplayPort outputs
<lapion> I would much rather do this in monitors.xml
<ZaZaGX> hello
<joyce72> Hello, I have been using Ubuntu 18.04 for a while
<joyce72> *Ubuntu MATE
<joyce72> today, when I start up my laptop, MATE doesn't seem to start, and I am taken to a text login
<joyce72> I tried to "dmesg > log.txt" and also realized that the file system is read only
<joyce72> I've tried fsck; output seems clean
<joyce72> I'm not exactly sure what happened, but I did notice that there were many failures during the boot sequence, and I am analyzing the logs right now
<joyce72> Anyone encountered a similar thing or are able to give some hints?
<joyce72> looking through the journalctl -b output now, the first error seems to be:
<joyce72> crypt_init() failed: block device required
<joyce72> I'm also seeing a bunch of: "Failed to run <name> task: read only file system
<alkisg> joyce72: you can't fsck from a running system; use the initramfs or a live cd
<alkisg> mount -o remount,rw / => makes it writeable, IF it's ok
<joyce72> alkisg: I meant to say that I have done it from the recovery console, which didn't solve the issue
<alkisg> joyce72: did you use fsck -f?
<joyce72> I could try now
<joyce72> output: fsck from util-linux 2.31.1
<alkisg> joyce72: what command did yo uuse?
<alkisg> fsck -f /dev/sda1 or whatever else your root partition is
<joyce72> alkisg: I found the problem and fixed it
<joyce72> Seems like my fstab file had issues, for some reason
<joyce72> so I edited it by hand to use the UUID of the drive instead of /dev/sda1/ in the entry
<joyce72> and now it boots fine
<joyce72> fsck turned out clean also
<joyce72> I apologize for the late reply, fell asleep xD
<joyce72> Thanks anyway!
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> irc is a loose means of communication
<bray90820> So the download links for ubuntu mate for the raspberry pi seem to not be working
<bray90820> Anyone know where else to download it?
<tomreyn> bray90820: did you try the magnet links?
<bray90820> When I first tried them they wern't working just tried them again they seem to be working now
<bray90820> The magnet links that is
<bray90820> The regular links are still down
<tomreyn> bray90820: maybe if you search for it on the community link on the channel topic you'll learn more about the state of these images. i don't know anything about them really.
<bray90820> I am able to download it so I'm good but thanks anyways
<tomreyn> yw
#ubuntu-mate 2019-07-23
<blackswan> what actually starts ssh-agent in the graphical login process? it's a child of mate-session; i'm trying to figure out where it gets started and what controls the options it gets
<tomreyn> Wimpress: hi. i assume you're already aware, but just in case you're not: someone recently pointed out that the raspi downloads are broken, they also were for me.
